# 09/02 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Boom! light the fuse, Dynamite


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Remember when Jericho would only wrestle AEW's very best? Yeaaahhh...

Cool to see Daniels on TV though. Dude is in his fifties but looks the same as he did in 2005.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Man is this show lacking any draw - especially for being the go-home show for ALL OUT. 

I don't get why there is any heat for Moxley vs MJF's lawyer. Who cares. I mean sure it's to get Moxley in the ring for a outnumbered beatdown, but there was other ways. Moxley vs Wardlow would have been obvious, and if they wanted to protect Wardlow it could have been Wardlow and Lee Johnson vs Moxley with Big Shotty Lee eating the pin. 

Jericho vs Janela - Why? Jericho is simply trolling with this, and with his larger Cassidy feud I believe. Given he "banned" Cornette from watching Dynamite, and knowing how Cornette hates Cassidy and Janela, Jericho is taking the piss to amuse himself. 

8-man tag is one sided with the outcome obvious in that no way the Young Bucks are not in a stand alone match at ALL OUT. Losing side is likely to be in the CBR, but Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks at ALL OUT will give Bucks the chance to "make" Jurassic Express in their minds. 

Santana/Ortiz vs Best Friends could have happened on ALL OUT, but much like Hardy/Guevara last week, AEW probably rightly sees television as important and thus giving this match away free is better than burying it on the undercard of he PPV that will sell or not sell on the 3-4 top matches anyways. These four probably end up in CBR as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 8-man tag is one sided with the outcome obvious in that no way the Young Bucks are not in a stand alone match at ALL OUT. Losing side is likely to be in the CBR, but Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks at ALL OUT will give Bucks the chance to "make" Jurassic Express in their minds.


I just wish AEW would stop with the big multi man tags. They're taking the concept from Japan but in Japan they book the matches generally at house shows to get all the stars out there in front of the fans without actually having them risk too much whilst still sending the fans home happy. In AEW they seem to be doing it to get as many guys as possible on TV which is pointless especially considering how predictable these matches are in terms of content.

Can't say I hate the idea of Jurassic Express beating The Bucks on PPV and being handed the torch in a way though...


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Not a good card for the go home show. 
They should add something with the Battle royale guys.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just wish AEW would stop with the big multi man tags. They're taking the concept from Japan but in Japan they book the matches generally at house shows to get all the stars out there in front of the fans without actually having them risk too much whilst still sending the fans home happy. In AEW they seem to be doing it to get as many guys as possible on TV which is pointless especially considering how predictable these matches are in terms of content.
> 
> Can't say I hate the idea of Jurassic Express beating The Bucks on PPV and being handed the torch in a way though...


I don't mind them really, it's better filler than a one-on-one match for me to see eight wrestlers get television time. Undercard guys only become known entities if fans can see them. If AEW isn't going to do three minute television matches than having the four men on each side get three minutes in-ring in a 12 minute 8-man tag works fine for me. 

I don't think Jurassic Express will win, but with the typical Bucks booking style I could see big spots in the match for both Luchasaurus and especially Jungle Jack Perry. And being a competitive, spotty, 20 minute with the Bucks is shine enough.



Purple Haze said:


> Not a good card for the go home show.
> They should add something with the Battle royale guys.


It would make some sense HOWEVER it would be the obvious play to end in a schmozz brawl and that is to "wwe" booking in a way. 

Maybe have a #21 draw match with the winner getting that last entrance spot. Or have a non-televised draw where one representative from the Hearts, Spade, Diamonds and Clubs draw wrestle in a match to determine the CBR entrance order. It could be elimination style where the first eliminated has their group enter first, then the next second and then so on. 

I think half the usual fun of battle royals is the mystery entrants though so they shouldn't name all entrants, though this time around their roster is deep enough to have all 21 filled with currently rostered talent not otherwise booked on ALL OUT. If this is the case than they could reveal the four 5-man "card" groups and they they pick their representative for the match or something. You'd still have the Wild Card mystery man, but then the question being why is the mystery person always get the plum #21 spot - can't pretend that once again that was luck of the draw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

With AEW, history has shown that all the weaker cards end up being the better shows so I’m holding out hope that the go home show will be a lot better than what it’s looking like now. We should get some good segments Involving Hangman/Elite/FTR, Rosa/Shida, the Casino battle royal participants, and MJF/Mox, but the wrestling side of the show looks to be on the weaker side.

I also agree with everyone’s notions of 8 man tags being spammed. They really need to cool it with that, I know they want to get as many stars on the show as possible but sometimes people just gotta wait for the rotation to come back around. That 2nd show is definitely needed.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Time for khan and the evps to get fucking real ruthless and start thinking with their heads and not their hearts because aew need to seriously start cutting a lot of guys if they are not only having to force people into 8 man tag matches nearly every week but also giving guys like janella matches on dynamite.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Joey Janela becoming the tune up boy. He did it for Lance Archer too. Jericho needs a win after loss to OC. But only Janela makes Jericho look like a midcarder.

OC should be beating someone on this card he needs all the momentum he can get going into Jericho III...

I'm all for one-off guys to pad records but Moxley doesn't need the win. Is this to introduce Mark Sterling as a wrestler?

YB & JE should win here.

Inner Circle other than Jericho lose a lot. I think Santana and Ortiz should win. Maybe Hager distracts by threatening Trent's MOm.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

STACKED


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho vs Jelly on the go home show. Jericho really in the troll not caring at all phase of his contract now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not the strongest card on paper but we'll see how the show is executed.

I'm most interested in seeing what's the final build to FTR vs. Hangman and Kenny. I imagine Kenny will be pretty pissed at Hangman for last week and FTR will continue to try and manipulate Hangman.

Jericho vs. Janela doesn't really do anything for me mas a match up and at this point I'm ready for the Jericho vs. OC feud to end. I imagine will get another OC/Jericho brawl or something to that degree.

Mox vs. the Lawyer will probably be fun in the sense that Mox will make the Laywer look like a fool but Mox will probably be left laying afterwards.

The 8 man tag is whatever. Probably be a fun little match and it'll get the Bucks on the card but in a heatless match. Eh.

LAX vs. Best Friends should be good though I hope it finds a way to get on the All Out card. Would be perfect for a Street Fight type of match. But if doesn't, LAX HAVE to win this match.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Jericho vs Jelly on the go home show. Jericho really in the troll not caring at all phase of his contract now.


Jericho should make short work of Janela. If he doesn't and he struggles with him, it will just make Jericho look weak going into his match with Cassidy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Santana and Ortiz vs The Best Friends should've been a parking lot brawl or something


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> Jericho should make short work of Janela. If he doesn't and he struggles with him, it will just make Jericho look weak going into his match with Cassidy.


It should just not be happening at all. Being in a match with OC and having actually lost to OC makes Jericho one of the weakest guys on the roster anyway. So of course he will struggle against Jelly, he lost to the skinny D&D player already.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Them having the lawyer get any offense in on Moxley would be the dumbest thing I could imagine.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Its so funny that Janella looks loke Aquaman in the picture, but in the ring he looks like Burgerman

Edit:

and of course MJF will interfere in the match.

and of course OC will interfere in the match.

and pretty sure some Hangman stuff will happen in the Bucks match.

and as everyone says they should stop the 8man tags, it works in NJPW house shows and undercard PPV, but on a weekly basis it just shows that they dont know what to do with all the roster.

hope for some Brodi stuff, maybe a match announced for the PPV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Weak card on paper but it'll be a storyline heavy show as the last build for All Out.

Janela really shouldn't be on Dynamite anymore IMO, but I guess it'll be a semi-squash.

I'm glad they aren't feeding Warlow to Mox in the build-up to Mox/MJF.

The lawyer is an actual wrestler I believe but Mox will kick his ass, then get jumped by MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299538427755589632
Hopefully this is them backing out of the match, though more than likely it means MJF will be the referee and Wardlow the time keeper or something. That would be at least some way to save it. 

Sterling is a wrestler, recently wrestling for Myers and Buck's Create-a-Pro federation. Also from what I have read he's a regular with Cardona and Myers podcast. So probably AEW was looking for a indie wrestler who could reasonably pass for a lawyer and Cardona offered his name up or something.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are booking the PnP vs Best Friends match for Dynamite instead of All Out just like they did with the Hardy/Sammy match. This is all wrong. You book Hardy and Best Friends vs PnP and Sammy one week, or you book OC and Best Friends vs Jericho and PnP, or you book a 4-corner tag match featuring two other teams and PnP/BF (so you just tease the rematch). You don't do the one-on-one matches on tv and then do cross-feud team matches on the PPV. That's the opposite order of how you book.

Mox vs lawyer dude is not how you use your heavyweight champion, and it's not how you promote a PPV. Why not Mox and OC vs Jericho and MJF? Why not Mox, Allin and Archer vs MJF, Starks and Cage? Or Mox, OC and mystery meat vs MJF, Wardlow and Jericho? A good teaser main event tag match can mean each guy is only working 4-7 minutes total, and that keeps them protected while allowing for a longer, super-team main event on tv that covers multiple stories. It's win-win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> They are booking the PnP vs Best Friends match for Dynamite instead of All Out just like they did with the Hardy/Sammy match. This is all wrong. You book Hardy and Best Friends vs PnP and Sammy one week, or you book OC and Best Friends vs Jericho and PnP, or you book a 4-corner tag match featuring two other teams and PnP/BF (so you just tease the rematch). You don't do the one-on-one matches on tv and then do cross-feud team matches on the PPV. That's the opposite order of how you book.
> 
> Mox vs lawyer dude is not how you use your heavyweight champion, and it's not how you promote a PPV. Why not Mox and OC vs Jericho and MJF? Why not Mox, Allin and Archer vs MJF, Starks and Cage? Or Mox, OC and mystery meat vs MJF, Wardlow and Jericho? A good teaser main event tag match can mean each guy is only working 4-7 minutes total, and that keeps them protected while allowing for a longer, super-team main event on tv that covers multiple stories. It's win-win.


Oh no, keep OC far, FAR away from Mox please.

I agree the Hardy/Sammy one on one match needed to be at the PPV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299538427755589632
> Hopefully this is them backing out of the match, though more than likely it means MJF will be the referee and Wardlow the time keeper or something. That would be at least some way to save it.
> 
> Sterling is a wrestler, recently wrestling for Myers and Buck's Create-a-Pro federation. Also from what I have read he's a regular with Cardona and Myers podcast. So probably AEW was looking for a indie wrestler who could reasonably pass for a lawyer and Cardona offered his name up or something.


I mean it's obvious this gonna be more of a Moxley/MJF segment than a match. Next week's Dynamite will be more about selling All Out than putting on good wrestling matches.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Remember when Jericho would only wrestle AEW's very best? Yeaaahhh...
> 
> Cool to see Daniels on TV though. Dude is in his fifties but looks the same as he did in 2005.


I stated in last weeks show thread that I wouldn't be watching any more than highlights until Jericho is done with OC, but Jericho wrestling Janela is pushing me further away. And we know what's going to happen. Janela will win due to an OC distraction to cause Jericho more embarrassment. If only fans of this company felt second hand embarrassment...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Janela Jericho match is gonna be sensational. Really expect Janela to put on one his best performances. Jericho can make anyone look like a million bucks. 

Moxley vs Lawyer should be some r8 fun m8 

BF vs PNP is PPV worthy. Fucking hell.

looks like an unmissable Dynamite all around.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> I stated in last weeks show thread that I wouldn't be watching any more than highlights until Jericho is done with OC, but Jericho wrestling Janela is pushing me further away. And we know what's going to happen. Janela will win due to an OC distraction to cause Jericho more embarrassment. If only fans of this company felt second hand embarrassment...


I don't think AEW views Janela as an embarrassing person to lose to, so I don't think they would run this angle.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Santana and Ortiz vs The Best Friends should've been a parking lot brawl or something


A blow-off match, I think, should be a Demolition Derby. No cars, just vans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garty said:


> A blow-off match, I think, should be a Demolition Derby. No cars, just vans.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> A blow-off match, I think, should be a Demolition Derby. No cars, just vans.


 fuck it why not lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I don't think AEW views Janela as an embarrassing person to lose to, so I don't think they would run this angle.


That entire sentence made me feel even worse. They absolutely should see Janela as an embarrassing person to lose to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> That entire sentence made me feel even worse. They absolutely should see Janela as an embarrassing person to have in a match.


Fixed for you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Random thought: am I the only one noticing they keep referring to the TNT title as ‘the gold’ - like ‘take this beautiful gold from you’

and the World Title as ‘platinum’ - ‘pretty platinum’ ‘i’m smiling in platinum’

my theory is they want the TNT champ to appear equal to all other world champs in other promotions and they want the AEW champ to stand above that

it’s a nothing theory that means nothing - just a little tidbit i’ve been noticing


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@LifeInCattleClass hey man, cattle I heard them referring To your post on last weeks show, your on point as usual mate! 👊🏻💯🤘🏻


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> They are booking the PnP vs Best Friends match [...]


Could anyone please tell me why Santana and Ortiz are being referred to as "PnP"? I've been seeing this a lot. Thx in advance.

@Topic: 
The card does not look very interesting, let's hope for afew surprises. Maybe Sue will show up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hermann said:


> Could anyone please tell me why Santana and Ortiz are being referred to as "PnP"? I've been seeing this a lot. Thx in advance.
> 
> @Topic:
> The card does not look very interesting, let's hope for afew surprises. Maybe Sue will show up.


shortened from ‘Proud n Powerful’

in their theme song and their unofficial tag name

part of their twitter handles too


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe people STILL care about card quality on free TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw that scorpio sky has complained about not having screen time on Dynamite. Why do people that dont have it and are not over feel entitled. I guess he believes in himself when no one else does. Hes shown nothing that proves he could get over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I saw that scorpio sky has complained about not having screen time on Dynamite. Why do people that dont have it and are not over feel entitled. I guess he believes in himself when no one else does. Hes shown nothing that proves he could get over


Source?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Source?


i think he means the kayfabe DARK promo?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Source?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299417726964949000


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299417726964949000


He's showing the right mentality.

This is why a second show is needed.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Why the fuck is the lawyer in a match against the world champion a few days before the PPV?

The dude talks for a couple of weeks and is suddenly in a match?

What in the literal fuck?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299417726964949000


geez, if the guy had a bit more edge i could see it

at the moment its more like a mole-snake mentality

i like sky (well enough) - but he does not deserve the dynamite minutes at the moment


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's a big Kobe Bryant fan, even has a tribute in his entrance. He needs to adopt the "Mamba Mentality" into his onscreen character. He's too nice a guy and it even comes off when he's in the ring. He needs to develop the scowl and coldness during matches, have come menace to him when he's competing but then still be a nice guy out of the ring (and outside of training). 

First thing I would have him do is start squashing folks on Dark. He'd have long matches with the enhancement guys almost out of pity and to let them get some shine and exposure. He should just walk in, exploit their mistakes ASAP and finish them in under two minutes - taking no quarter. Then after the match he could offer a handshake like it was just business.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299417726964949000


Thanks, yeah he wants to show more of his talent. He can't be like his hero Kobe if he doesn't get playing time. Good to see he understands the situation though and isn't acting all entitled. Once they get their 2nd show, it'll be less of a problem. He's got a good enough place on the card at All Out for now, as long as he doesn't get pinned. 



ceeder said:


> Why the fuck is the lawyer in a match against the world champion a few days before the PPV?
> 
> The dude talks for a couple of weeks and is suddenly in a match?
> 
> What in the literal fuck?


Its obviously just an angle for Moxley to get his ass beat by Wardlow or something before the PPV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just a matter of time now boys. Cleaner Kenny, FTR vs Bucks, 4 Horsemen, Cody's return, Hangman becoming top babyface, awesome mid-card and upper mid-card, Moxley & main event scene...AEW is shaping up to be epic in the coming months.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> View attachment 90629
> 
> 
> Just a matter of time now boys. Cleaner Kenny, FTR vs Bucks, 4 Horsemen, Cody's return, Hangman becoming top babyface, awesome mid-card and upper mid-card, Moxley & main event scene...AEW is shaping up to be epic in the coming months.


Blood n Guts too at some point.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big AEW fan but the card looks weak on paper. They could do better. Hope it’s a good show.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be a great week with Dynamite on Wednesday and All-Out on Sat. I wasn't expecting any marquee matches on this show, this show will be solely to build feuds/Matches for all out.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Thunder Rosa will wrestle! Opponent to be named.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i like sky (well enough) - but he does not deserve the dynamite minutes at the moment


Yeah! They need that time for Orange Cassidy, Joey Janella, Sonny Kiss, Chuck Taylor and Broken Matt!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Thunder Rosa will wrestle! Opponent to be named.


I'd have kept her more a unknown entity with they mystery being part of the lure. Who can you put her up against - a jobber does nothing and most are no good and AEW gives those matches too much time which diminishes the star especially in this case where you're selling a chmpionship match contender being seen for the first time. Nicole Savoy or Rachel Ellering would probably offer the safest matches but no real rub gained. Do you job Ivie or Diamante right after tag tourney win?

Maybe just do the ol' wwe booking gimmick and have Britt and Rosa vs Shida and Swole.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

ceeder said:


> Why the fuck is the lawyer in a match against the world champion a few days before the PPV?
> 
> The dude talks for a couple of weeks and is suddenly in a match?
> 
> What in the literal fuck?



Another example of khan's shitty rush job booking and not allowing things to breathe to create a worthwhile pay off, this could have easily worked had the lawyer been on tv for the past couple of months with mjf and being an annoying cunt and being a thorn in moxley's side and moxley finally getting a chance to get his hands on him but this seems like bad wwe writing were vince changes his mind on something out of the blue.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Weak show on paper, but go home shows aren't supposed to feature big matches, the idea is to sell you on the show this weekend.

We should get a heat angle with Moxley/MJF and something with Omega/Page and FTR.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My random prediction is that Scorpio Sky will join the Dark Order. He and Brodie Lee kinda have the same talking points.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> My random prediction is that Scorpio Sky will join the Dark Order. He and Brodie Lee kinda have the same talking points.


That’s one hell of a prediction.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Janella is a channel changer

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd have kept her more a unknown entity with they mystery being part of the lure.


It's really a double-edged sword. In one hand, you've got fans who know her and in the other hand, you've got fans that don't know her. I agree, the debut should have been saved for the PPV as the attraction, but to most people, she's practically unknown and needs something behind her, other than a video package (as good as that was last week).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garty said:


> It's really a double-edged sword. In one hand, you've got fans who know her and in the other hand, you've got fans that don't know her. I agree, the debut should have been saved for the PPV as the attraction, but to most people, she's practically unknown and needs something behind her, other than a video package (as good as that was last week).


License footage for a highlight package. Or just film a training vignette promo like they've done for Moxley in the past. Or combine both the highlight footage and the training promo.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> It's really a double-edged sword. In one hand, you've got fans who know her and in the other hand, you've got fans that don't know her. I agree, the debut should have been saved for the PPV as the attraction, but to most people, she's practically unknown and needs something behind her, other than a video package (as good as that was last week).


I would have preferred they just wait to unveil her at the PPV.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would have preferred they just wait to unveil her at the PPV.


Unless they've got something story driven planned.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be pretty wild if Thunder Rosa showed up and destroyed Nyla Rose or something


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Random thought:

anybody ever notice how Brodie never does the ‘we are one’ mantra with the rest of the DO?

he definitely just sees himself as above them, and they are his servants. He’s not ‘one’

random thought number two: I’ve been noticing more matches finishing with ‘2nd’ finishers - ie> not the wrestlers’ main move. They’re trying to bring some unpredictability with this. PnP for instance have now pinned two teams with a move other than the street sweeper

that’s it really - not thread worthy thoughts and nowhere else to put them


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I guess/hope/pray it's Red Velvet as Thunder Rosas opponent


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^It's so when wrestlers kick out of secondary finisher, they still have their ace in the hole primary finisher. Secondary finishers are there to protect their big finisher. Secondary can have a 75% pin rate while primary should have a 95%+ pin rate. Also secondary finishers can be less dangerous to hit and/or less taxing on the participants - no use taking a stiff bump on a nothing match. Especially when house shows start up again.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah! They need that time for Orange Cassidy, Joey Janella, Sonny Kiss, Chuck Taylor and Broken Matt!


At least they have characters. SCU is boring(although Chuck Taylor doesn't do much either).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

oops didn't see it was already posted lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Thunder Rosa will fight Ivelisse, Rachel Ellering or maybe even have it an NWA sanctioned match and have her face Ashley Vox or Allysin Kay. 

I say Ivelisse because they likely have crossed paths. I can't recall if Kobra Moon ever fought Ivie in Lucha Underground off the top of my head though. It's important that the challenger has chemistry with Rosa to deliver a solid first impression for her in the sell for ALL OUT. Also with Ivie vs Rosa, after a clean TR win they could have Diamante attack for a 2-on-1 attack and have Shida make the save for the final sell in person handshake and face off. 

Rachel makes sense as a wily pro who's been around and would know her role and hold up her end. 

Kay or Vox just allow more exposure for NWA talent.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They will no doubt hype the feuds up going into Sunday’s PPV, the storytelling over recent weeks has been good.

Match wise tonight, looks very underwhelming though. Santana & Ortiz vs Best Friends and Thunder Rosa getting an outing are the only matches that stand out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok only thing I want to get off my chest is.....

That dude was definetly related to Joey Janela......for a sec I actually thought it was Joey lol.

On the advertisement for DARK dudes last name was Janela but he changed it.....wonder if it's his brother or cousin?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Ok only thing I want to get off my chest is.....
> 
> That dude was definetly related to Joey Janela......for a sec I actually thought it was Joey lol.
> 
> On the advertisement for DARK dudes last name was Janela but he changed it.....wonder if it's his brother or cousin?


He's a Janela tribute act. For whatever reason.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He's a Janela tribute act. For whatever reason.


I'm not so sure lol Taz just kinda said that I don't think he knows for sure.He should tag with joey instead of kiss,in fact I'd put kiss with Faboo andre and be done with it lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should move QT to the back and put Sonny Kiss with Dustin! They should stop booking Faboo Andre


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm not so sure lol Taz just kinda said that I don't think he knows for sure.He should tag with joey instead of kiss,in fact I'd put kiss with Faboo andre and be done with it lol.


They should just be done with it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> They should just be done with it.


I researched and yeah dude is just a janela fan lol.

Sonny and joey have been regressing since sonny lost the TNT title match.Since then janela keeps getting fatter and botching more and more,and kiss is not getting better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I researched and yeah dude is just a janela fan lol.
> 
> Sonny and joey have been regressing since sonny lost the TNT title match.Since then janela keeps getting fatter and botching more and more,and kiss is not getting better.


How does one regress from zero?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> How does one regress from zero?


Just go ahead and watch lol

At one point when janela and kiss became a tag right before sonny got his TNT title shot,they actually showed good chemistry and looked decent......

Immediately after sonny loses the TNT titke match they start regressing like multiple botches every match,bad timing,and joey injured peter Avalon during a finish dropping him right on his head.Not to mention janelas gut continues to grow.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just go ahead and watch lol
> 
> At one point when janela and kiss became a tag right before sonny got his TNT title shot,they actually showed good chemistry and looked decent......
> 
> Immediately after sonny loses the TNT titke match they start regressing like multiple botches every match,bad timing,and joey injured peter Avalon during a finish dropping him right on his head.Not to mention janelas gut continues to grow.


So strange how an untrained guy who is proud to be untrained would end up botching and injuring someone. And yeah, he is definitely on a high carb diet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> So strange how an untrained guy who is proud to be untrained would end up botching and injuring someone. And yeah, he is definitely on a high carb diet.


i suspect beer and fast food


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> i suspect beer and fast food


Crushing them big Macs and sixpacs


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I still say that Sonny Kiss should be teaming with Nakazawa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> I still say that Sonny Kiss should be teaming with Nakazawa.


I am not even going to be brave enough to guess what that team name would be.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ratings won't be good today. They running at the same time as NBA playoffs. It's a good matchup too, Bucks vs Heat. I'll be alternating between the 2. But if ratings are especially low this week I would not be surprised. It's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I am not even going to be brave enough to guess what that team name would be.


The future endeavoured hopefully. I have an almost irrational dislike for Janela, Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss. Don't see the appeal in any of them, no real redeeming features at all (I guess Kiss is at least somewhat athletic?). In contrast I don't think Cutler and Peter Avalon are that bad by comparison.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> The future endeavoured hopefully. I have an almost irrational dislike for Janela, Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss. Don't see the appeal in any of them, no real redeeming features at all (I guess Kiss is at least somewhat athletic?). In contrast I don't think Cutler and Peter Avalon are that bad by comparison.


Nothing irrational at all about that.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> The future endeavoured hopefully. I have an almost irrational dislike for Janela, Nakazawa and Sonny Kiss. Don't see the appeal in any of them, no real redeeming features at all (I guess Kiss is at least somewhat athletic?). In contrast I don't think Cutler and Peter Avalon are that bad by comparison.


Janela is alright, the other two can go and I won't care. Nakazawa just doesn't work on TV. His character can be funny though. I enjoyed his match at CEO where he fought that Street Fighter guy Alex Jebailey. It was stupid and terrible in a funny way. He needs to stop with the underwear and oil spot. If he just wrestles as a jobber it's fine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok spoilers are out on who Thunder Rose will be wrestling with tonight on Dynamite and her name is 



Spoiler



Serena Deeb




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Janela is alright, the other two can go and I won't care. Nakazawa just doesn't work on TV. His character can be funny though. I enjoyed his match at CEO where he fought that Street Fighter guy Alex Jebailey. It was stupid and terrible in a funny way.


Janela is probably the one I dislike least out of the three of them. Nakazawa just makes me think "what the fuck?". Thought it the first time I saw him at DON last year, still feel it today. I haven't seen that match though. I don't mind comedy when it's done right, even the OC and Jericho stuff hasn't really bothered me that much even though I'm not really a huge fan of his. Nakazawa is just next level awful for me.

I'm not really sure what my problem is with Kiss either, it's just I feel like the character is overall pretty shit. I don't enjoy his matches, I don't even really enjoy his spots. He just feels awful all round and the attire and acting camp don't even factor into it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Ok spoilers are out on who Thunder Rose will be wrestling with tonight on Dynamite and her name is


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm an AEW apologist too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh wow it’s no longer a spoiler lol



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301290053528776704

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> View attachment 90685


I gave in, I'm weak.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Ok spoilers are out on who Thunder Rose will be wrestling with tonight on Dynamite and her name is...
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn it, I'm an idiot; I was going to quote your post because I wanted to ask you a question, without realizing that the spoiler would show up when I did that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I gave in, I'm weak.


It is out in the open now anyway. Oh well.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Oh wow it’s no longer a spoiler lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I feel a bit better now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Janela is probably the one I dislike least out of the three of them. Nakazawa just makes me think "what the fuck?". Thought it the first time I saw him at DON last year, still feel it today. I haven't seen that match though. I don't mind comedy when it's done right, even the OC and Jericho stuff hasn't really bothered me that much even though I'm not really a huge fan of his. Nakazawa is just next level awful for me.
> 
> I'm not really sure what my problem is with Kiss either, it's just I feel like the character is overall pretty shit. I don't enjoy his matches, I don't even really enjoy his spots. He just feels awful all round and the attire and acting camp don't even factor into it.


Yeah Nakazawa should not be on national TV doing that stuff. It works at special events and stuff like that. That match against Alex Jebailey was next level bad but it was entertaining because of the ridiculousness. It doesn't translate well at all to a mainstream audience. It's just weird in a bad way. Sonny Kiss is a dude who wrestles like a chick. I can't take him seriously. It's like you made a guy character in WWE 2k and gave him a girl entrance and moveset. He doesn't act or come across as a tough wrestler at all. That might sound offensive but it's true.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Sonny Kiss is a dude who wrestles like a chick. I can't take him seriously. It's like you made a guy character in WWE 2k and gave him a girl entrance and moveset. He doesn't act or come across as a tough wrestler at all. That might sound offensive but it's true.


 I think he's just fucking awful in the ring, nothing he does feels believable and I'm not sure if my memory is failing me here but I'm pretty sure a lot of his moves end up looking shite, with rather poor execution. That alongside everything mentioned, he doesn't make for compelling TV.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Someone else should've got the spot over Deeb

Preferably Red Velvet


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I expect the highlights of this show to be the stories. No standout matches, at least on paper.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Oh wow it’s no longer a spoiler lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CM Punk confirmed for All Out


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I went and looked this up and this might be the cleanest a head shaving has ever gone in a wrestling ring. Usually it takes like 10 minutes and the clippers don't work or some shit like that LOL


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The women's division needs a Sara Del Rey type coach. I am not sure Deeb is that level, but she could definitely help. Signing her would be a positive move for various reasons. She is only 34, so it isn't like she can't wrestle.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

The 4 v 4 to open the show?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> The women's division needs a Sara Del Rey type coach. I am not sure Deeb is that level, but she could definitely help. Signing her would be a positive move for various reasons. She is only 34, so it isn't like she can't wrestle.


Is Cheerleader Melissa/Alyssa Flash still wrestling? I always thought she was great, and yet she never got her due. I figure she'd be a quality coach.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking forward to the storyline development tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Is Cheerleader Melissa/Alyssa Flash still wrestling? I always thought she was great, and yet she never got her due. I figure she'd be a quality coach.


wasn’t she the moth lady on Lucha U?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn’t she the moth lady on Lucha U?


I have no idea, I wasn't watching wrestling when that show aired.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> I have no idea, I wasn't watching wrestling when that show aired.


Missed a great show

youtube it or something - at least season 1-3


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m ready for the best show of the week


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LAX have to win this match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

P&P have to win.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wasn’t she the moth lady on Lucha U?


Yeah. She was Mariposa, the sister to Marty the Moth Martinez. 

She's semi-retired now with a rich husband last I read.

Deeb is interesting as she's a wily veteran type who could be the player coach the women's division needs. She was a coach at the WWE PC for a year and was fired during the April 15th cull.

Maybe it's a one and done and she was brought in because Serena will work NWA afterwards and Corgan wants her to get exposure or maybe they asked Rosa who is somebody on the indies she has good in-ring chemistry with and that was Deeb.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chuck Taylor is another one I don't get. Awful. That spot with Santana where he threw him over the rail.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why does Trent only do the spear on the outside?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chuck dead.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Missed a great show
> 
> youtube it or something - at least season 1-3


The memories 

Bring in Mil for one night only to face Fenix in a casket match again


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the evening sky is really pretty in Jacksonville


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chuck's forearms aswell. Jesus Christ can't someone have a word with him? Even JR picked up on that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seems like these guys are working harder than ever now that there are wrestling in front of crowds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really feeling this match. Never got into Best Friends.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Not really feeling this match. Never got into Best Friends.


Trent is really good imo, Chuck really brings him down though. No intensity, not particularly believable offence and his spots look awful.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now AEW is unopposed...they should have a slightly higher rating..900,000+


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOTCH


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good, the right result


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad P&P won. Chuck is awful. Why are they beating Trent and not that slob?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big ole botch!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match was fine, nothing special. But Thank God LAX won something for once.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> BOTCH


It's really noticeable that JR is not a fan of Taylor.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What a stupid botch

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot this Sat is All Out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Freezer Geezer said:


> It's really noticeable that JR is not a fan of Taylor.


is anyone?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Chuck and Ortiz are awful.
Chuck's weak offence is pathetic and Ortiz was awkward and what a terrible botch on that 3 count.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We are finally starting to see Santana & Ortiz at their best.

Good heel performance.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

You don´t deserve a push, when you botch like that. Yikes. Awful.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Terrible start to the show


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Audio sucks for this segment

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

La Parka said:


> is anyone?


His mother? Then again, it was Trent's mother that agreed to drive them to the show, so...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Not really feeling this match. Never got into Best Friends.


Trent is great. Chuck Taylor is a geek


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay another 8 man...


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

You get in a wood chipper? What? Lol. Stupid line. Honestly I'm not sure I believe the lawyers motivation to do this match. I mean I'd rather get beat up by MJF than Moxley


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

From one tag match to another... jeez.

Liked the MJF segment though. Good stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, todays show so far has been completely awful. Borefest. Hope it picks up. 20 minutes and so far nothing interesting. This is no different than Dark.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kinda crazy that wrestlers that have been doing it for a decade plus cant do a promo like MJF if their life depended on it. He's a special talent.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

These 8 man matches really lose their appeal when you do them every week. I might switch to the bucks game for a bit

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesus...another freaking 8 man. I feel like I see this same match every week


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match could be fun, but we know who is winning this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF is on another level.

His promo was insane.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess when AEW doesnt have to run against NXT they dont try hard.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

At least we didn't have to watch all the entrances


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> MJF is on another level.
> 
> His promo was insane.


His delivery is great as always...what he said though is stupid. You either get in the ring or I'll put you in a wood chipper? Lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

My god they do so much right but the botched ending and chucky T are really just horrid. Seriously I don't get it, Janella, chucky T just make it seem so low it's a shame

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 90687


Kill the bastard!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sadly my dream of a Buck free PPV will be coming to an end.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

They have too many tag teams, the second show will be a blessing in terms of not having to throw 8 man and 6 man tags together every week.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

jordyjames26 said:


> My god they do so much right but the botched ending and chucky T are really just horrid. Seriously I don't get it, Janella, chucky T just make it seem so low it's a shame
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


My hope is that in the next year they'll start to weed the shite out. Get rid of Janela, Kiss, Nakazawa and Taylor and they'll be a lot closer to being a consistently good/great show.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Young Bucks heel now ?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Kazarian can really go, can't he? Puts Taylor to shame.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I really like kazarians in ring work

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Freezer Geezer said:


> My hope is that in the next year they'll start to weed the shite out. Get rid of Janela, Kiss, Nakazawa and Taylor and they'll be a lot closer to being a consistently good/great show.


Agreed, their standards have to be higher if they want a roster with depth.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Now this is wrestling. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks making sure to look overly choreographed as always.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Was that the first time Daniels has done the Arabian moonsault since the botch angle? Because I could swear it was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The transitions of tag match, then next a tag match is awful today. The ppv is Saturday and so far this show is boring. Hope it picks up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Young Bucks heel now ?


Looks like it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match just feels like it exists. It’s fine, but theres nothing exciting about it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Moxley vs an attorney and Jericho vs Janella today? Oh God.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do all of these matches gooo..soooooo...longgg? They have such a big roster of guys that they should be getting on TV and its impossible with all these matches going 15 minutes when they dont need to at all.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> This match just feels like it exists. It’s fine, but theres nothing exciting about it.


I think it's partly because they're really overdoing the 8 man tag matches at the moment.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why do all of these matches gooo..soooooo...longgg? They have such a big roster of guys that they should be getting on TV and its impossible with all these matches going 15 minutes when they dont need to at all.


It's frustrating, because it's such a simple fix that they don't seem to grasp.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So Moxley vs an attorney and Jericho vs Janella today? Oh God.


Cannot believe they are putting Jelly on their go home show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Luchasarus is such an insane athlete. Love this guy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would they show a replay of that? he missed both guys.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it just me or would Luchasaurus be a hell of a lot better if he avoided overdoing the athletic stuff? Sure, it's impressive but to me it really doesn't look very good. Really not enjoying the show so far which is a shame, not normally the case for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Private Party is definitely the product of Young Bucks style of wrestling. Problem is they look dont look good in a lot of their spots.. The Bucks are way smoother in their spots but I guess it takes time to get on that level.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These guys are just jerking themselves off at this point.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was kind of a buckshot lariat


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

35 minutes of just nothing TV


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MISCOMMUNICATON


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How many more meaningless moves can they do?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jungle Boy is so great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No ten counting, no rules. Just spots.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally think this match has picked up in the back half


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Bucks definitely feel like they will be the ones turning Heel


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

All that just for the obvious result. I'd rather watch JE vs YB match obviously but that was meh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match got better after the Lucha hot tag, but nothing special.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a pointless 20 minutes lol. Jesus Christ. You cant get Archer or Cage on the show half the time but these dudes are given 3 segments to jerk themselves off out there when everyone knows whos going over lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Uhhhhhhh...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awe, it’s big brother talking to little brother.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

...hilarious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That felt like a "sorry little guy, you did not make the team" moment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

My theory is AEW blew their wad last week assuming this show would be jerked around time slot wise as well and this show is wholly filler as a result. Last week was basically their "go home" show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cassidy looking in the bag to smoke a bowl before getting to ringside. 👀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hope that the 8-man tag at All-Out is the last one in a while


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What a pointless 20 minutes lol. Jesus Christ. You cant get Archer or Cage on the show half the time but these dudes are given 3 segments to jerk themselves off out there when everyone knows whos going over lol.


It doesn't normally bother me, but when this is like the 4th 8 man tag they've done. All following the exact same format, no rules, just chaos and hitting move sequences for no real point. It's hard to see how they're unable to work out that cutting these matches down by 5/10 minutes would benefit the whole show hugely. I'm hoping they'll work it out eventually.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Man Luchasaurus is still really over with the crowd


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

The Bucks left through the heel tunnel, wonder if it means anything.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

30+ mins of uninspiring wrestling.

These multi man tag matches are beyond stale now


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> My theory is AEW blew their wad last week assuming this show would be jerked around time slot wise as well and this show is wholly filler as a result. Last week was basically their "go home" show.


Was thinking the same thing lol. I sincerely hope that's the case at least.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cassidy looking in the bag to smoke a bowl before getting to ringside. 👀


He's going to need something stronger than weed to get through that match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I really hope that the 8-man tag at All-Out is the last one in a while


Twist: No more 8-man tags, just 10 and 12!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Hager and OC clearly trying to recreate the “so, how was your week” Taker and Kane moment from No Mercy 2002.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A 7 figure difference? Cmon lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show is almost one hour and has been rather shit. Not much better than a Dark. And this is before a PPV. 
BTW Omega on the mic...Oh Boy...LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh look, one of the faces of the company in his first solo live promo in how long looking like he just got out of bed. Awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny going to speak? This should be interesting.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Kenny rockin the peach short shorts.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Twist: No more 8-man tags, just 10 and 12!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Was going to make a joke about Kenny’s shorts but I love the Hana shirt.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not going to knock the shirt, it's for a good cause, but I'll knock those short shorts because come the fuck on Kenny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where is Spears? 

Oh God, can we rely on Kenny to do a serious promo? Big props for the Hana Kimura shirt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow OMEGA speaking pretty fluent! Call me shoked.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

One of those Hana‘s T-Shirts’ just sold.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Kenny rockin the peach short shorts.


where do you even buy shorts like that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it kill this company to spread out the tag team stuff on the show a little? We open the show with a tag match, 2nd match is a tag match and the next segment is focusing on the tag title match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's the good chocolate milk

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bring this back and start murdering geeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega is such a God damned nerd lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who had Kenny being the one to get bleeped on the bingo card?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny's shorts look fucking silly haha.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can’t say Kenny is the most natural speaker, but he’s good at being a dick.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So Moxley vs an attorney and Jericho vs Janella today? Oh God.


Yeah it’s a rough card. I stopped watching. Watching sports


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What's wrong with his eyes

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is Page wearing eyeliner? The hell is that?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Dax sounds a lot like JBL. Think about it the next time you hear him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny actually being decent on mic. You kinda forget when he does goofy shit 90% of the time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid segment


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty good segment.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

That was a big improvement on the earlier stuff.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god it really has been 14 weeks of this nonsense huh?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone catch what got bleeped out?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Tomorrow would have been Hana's 23rd birthday


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please DONT let the next fucking match be another tag. Holy shit, the 1st hour has been all about tag teams for fuck sake.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best part of the show so far


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Anyone catch what got bleeped out?


I think he said dickhead.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad to hear Kenny on the mic again. He can deliver good promos when he is serious. He needs to talk more, and do more serious promos.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill this company to spread out the tag team stuff on the show a little? We open the show with a tag match, 2nd match is a tag match and the next segment is focusing on the tag title match.


Agreed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The promo work tonight yet again has been good.

Just a shame the match quality has been boring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m ready for Jericho vs. OC to end.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I think he said dickhead.


Hmmm, interesting, it never got bleeped where I am.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

interesting. I know Jericho and WWE were doing some patent business and I guess he got the rights to Walls of Jericho


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Janela is such a fucking geek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where's Sonny Kiss to support Joey? LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How far will Jericho debase himself tonight?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Fucking Janela 🤢 🤮


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

fucking Christ is he trying to sell us or himself that this feud has been good lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck sake, Janella coming out here with Laura Engalls hair, get this fucking joke off national tv please.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah AEW kinda overkills it with the tag matches. I am especially sick of 6 man tag matches.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

cant wait for this to go for 15 minutes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How far will Jericho debase himself tonight?


He keeps finding new levels I had no idea existed.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ooh Jesus the bad boy who can't handle Twitter. Pathetic wrestler

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> fucking Christ is he trying to sell us or himself that this feud has been good lol


He is having to give his own as well as OC's arguments since OC is useless on all levels.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

JR talking about Janela, saying he should be a heel and taking the piss out of his hair and walk.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

JR just buried him hahaha. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> How far will Jericho debase himself tonight?


There's no bottom for Jericho.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

jordyjames26 said:


> JR just buried him hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


As he should be.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I think he said dickhead.


On the TSN feed, dickhead was not censored. At least not the one from TSN online


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably wasn't a good idea to remind us that Jericho/OS dragged for 4 months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> On the TSN feed, dickhead was not censored. At least not the one from TSN online


It was weird because they tried to bleep out "shit" too on TNT and usually that is not an issue.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> On the TSN feed, dickhead was not censored. At least not the one from TSN online


The cable side of things wasn't bleeped either.

Odd, considering TSN is usually pretty bleep happy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No one in wrestling history has fallen as far in six months as Jerichio has since he lost the title.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

La Parka said:


> There's no bottom for Jericho.


Just want to point out that when talking about the PWI 500 on commentary last week, he mentioned Marko Stunt, so prepare yourself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1st hour has been awful. Lets see how hour 2 is.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> The cable side of things wasn't bleeped either.
> 
> Odd, considering TSN is usually pretty bleep happy.


IMO Dickhead is not that bad of a swear. Is it worse in the US?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> IMO Dickhead is not that bad of a swear. Is it worse in the US?


I am pretty sure they said dickwad last week. Maybe TNT is cracking down.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hager looks stoned out of his mind.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

335 pounds wowee this is indy hour 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All nErdy Wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OC is ready to go back to school


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL did anyone else see that random chick smash herself into the barricade behind OC.

She definitely took the railing harder than Chuck Taylor did earlier on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Hager looks stoned out of his mind.


Haha i was thinking this too


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

They need to add a couple more PPV's really, don't they? To avoid feuds dragging this bad. When they're good it doesn't matter so much, but when it's bad you can really feel it. Hopefully Jericho/OC will be done after All Out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho looks like he is beating up Pippy Longstocking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho has now gotten so fat he now wrestles in a shirt? lol was wondering what took him so long before he started wrestling in a shirt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jelly last saw a gym in pictures.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sweet Jesus Y2J is chunky. To a point where its getting laughable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate to be a dickhead but i'd be pretty disappointed paying for this if i was in the stands. You would think days before the 'big' ppv it be off the charts.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the data god


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This doesn't need to go long. Keep it under five please!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who would have thought Janela would be the guy needing to wear a shirt second most in a match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Orange Cassidy could be a Ryan Gosling impersonator if wrestling doesn’t work out.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Look at the physique on Janela.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THE DATA GOD

Jericho will make that a shirt in an hour


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That Codebreaker was great at least.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Look at the physique on Janela.


Not directly though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

At least they didnt go 15. An improvement.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least no Sonny Kiss


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine thinking beating Jelly would intimidate anyone.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

This is sad watching one of the greats doing this. 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho murdering Janela at least I can get behind.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look...he suddenly cares. Is he bipolar?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

How did Jericho get so fat?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good lord, Sonny Kiss I SPOKE TOO SON ffs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager got way too excited seeing Janely get smashed in the turnbuckle. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How pathetic is this?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sonny Kiss with the timely save of his tag partner.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck off Sonny Kiss.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus. They had a perfect segment going then Jericho sells for Sonny Kiss LMAO. This company could fuck up a wet dream.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Least no Sonny Kiss


Talked too soon.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Awful


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah.... this feud really needs to end now lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Who would have thought Janela would be the guy needing to wear a shirt second most in a match.


No he certainly has a worse physique than even prego Jericho. 

Dude has zero muscle


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jericho is totally and utterly finished what a fall from fucking grace. 

disgusting


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A fine segment to build to All Out all in all. But again, I’m just ready for this to be over.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Get Jericho involved in a Cage/Guevara/Archer/anybody else feud please, anything but this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Talked too soon.


I know!! Fuckkkk lol. Least he was damaged goods as soon as he entered.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Surprised they are not giving us Jericho/Hager/Sammy against Jelly/Sonny/OC in a 25 minute 6 man. At least things could be worse.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That was cool


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Surprised they are not giving us Jericho/Hager/Sammy against Jelly/Sonny/OC in a 25 minute 6 man. At least things could be worse.


If that segment happened last week, you know we would have.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry if i'm wrong but didn't Matt say he was done being Broken Matt Hardy? Why the fuck is he still doing the Delete stuff with the mannerisms?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah, at least this is refreshing after that garbage.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Finally, some real stars


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

...Why is this not just called a Last Man Standing match? There has to be an extra twist to this match.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage will be huge for AEW if he can avoid getting injured. Archer and Starks too tbf.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao Jake


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be hilarious if Cage won the Casino Ladder Match AND the Casino Battle Royale and lost both title fights


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They need to let Cage talk. Hes not that incompetent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kingston, Jake, Taz on the mic. YES PLEASE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jake’s great as usual.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa, too many great promo guys in one segment. Averages out the first hour heh.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

"you're not going to bust a nut with him in the ring." 

I would hope not


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ALL HEELS LOL


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

This does show AEW can get it right when they want too. Proper legit feeling to this segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Then little Darby comes out


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This segment feels very WWE. At least Kingston got to talk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad Darby has the music guy on speed text.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

For about three seconds I though La Parka had shown up vs Pentagon.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More Tully.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that went to shit in a hurry.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A Dynamite without a total clusterfuck brawl? Nah mate


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is there like only a couple faces LMAO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Sorry if i'm wrong but didn't Matt say he was done being Broken Matt Hardy? Why the fuck is he still doing the Delete stuff with the mannerisms?


He stopped because there was no crowds. He might be coming back. 

All the heels are trying to out heel each other. Smh


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Heel Nation.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What was the point of the music there? I thought we were getting a debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha JR: BILLY GUNN


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Hahaha chaos.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That could have been so much better than what it was.

poor


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any chance of MIRO DAY? lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All these guys look like morons. Lol wtf?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't be the only one who laughed at Jake the Snake saying Brian Cage can't "bust a nut"
I must be immature cause that made me laugh


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I saw the likes of Faboo Andre and company in there; please tell me that's not a preview for the match


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Even if you're a fan of a lot of these wrestlers, this is not a segment that makes for a good build to the battle royale, if anything it feels like you're getting your fix of it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I never care for these of segments. WWE does the same thing when they’re building a Battle Royal or a ladder match.

It’s like, guys, there’s nothing on the line right now. Why are you all still fighting each other?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Segment started well, went downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was the type of garbage segment you would see in the WWE. 

Started off good but went downhill fast


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It's still going lmao


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

This is such a mess Hahahaha

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

On the plus side i legitimately have no idea who is winning the battle royal. 

Id say Archer would be the fav


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was the type of garbage segment you would see in the WWE.
> 
> Started off good but went downhill fast


At least the camera wasn't shaking and zooming


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> Even if you're a fan of a lot of these wrestlers, this is not a segment that makes for a good build to the battle royale, if anything it feels like you're getting your fix of it.



Apparently the guy who books the show can write a month of TV in 10 minutes or something.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hate how security only comes out sometimes. WWE LITE.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This looks like a bad TNA Impact Segment from 2007.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright whoever the surprise is, just come out already


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Theyre still fighting???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WHY IS THIS STILL GOING ON?? Jesus this shits not entertaining at all. We don't need a brawl to build for a battle royal ffs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Theyre still fighting???


Yup.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Can we start scripting promos again please. This is embarrassing. Can someone explain how this show is supposed to sell a PPV?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Let me guess, everyone is magically out of the ring after this video?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

That..... is a prime example of stupid booking they need to stop. They're still fighting for no reason? And you just cut away? What? What's the payoff from that entire segment?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is Matt Cardona gonna clear house? Never mind, they just go to a video package! Lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This looks like a bad TNA Impact Segment from 2007.


More like every Monday/Friday or Wednesday before the Rumble. 

Cluster fuck stupidity.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If theres no surprise coming or anything thats the dumbest fucking shit they've ever booked and theyve booked a lot of dumb shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Serena Deeb cleared the ring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is Matt Cardona gonna clear house? Never mind, they just go to a video package! Lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Let me guess, everyone is magically out of the ring after this video?


HAHAHAHAHA Told you!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Wooo, Thunder Rosa baby!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are all the womens world titles so damn tiny and cheap looking?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Thunder Rosa is awesome.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Serena Deeb cleared the ring.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Outside of the FTR segment, most of this show is just there and that’s it.

But Rosa is here, so that should be better.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And they're all gone, no payoff or anything? Lol wtf?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony needs to dump the women’s wrestling. Automatic channel changer


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Told you!


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Outside of the FTR segment, most of this show is just there and that’s it.
> 
> But Rosa is here, so that should be better.


It's been probably the poorest show I've seen in AEW. If not the worst, it's down there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JR with the reminder the NBA is on. Nice lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Serena Deeb get a breast reduction or something? i remember her having a much bigger pair


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This show has just been too much car crash. No time to let anything sink in and absorb it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR throwing shade at the AEW womens roster.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Serena Deeb looks real good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like this should be more of a showcase for Rosa and not a 50/50 match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is Deeb signed? If not, Rosa should have won already. Is Shida even there? If not, why?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

"a wrestling match broke out in the middle of this chaos".

Serena looks as good as ever in the ring and in the best shape i've ever seen her.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Good to see this chica there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like this should be more of a showcase for Rosa and not a 50/50 match.


This is AEW dude. Cmon. Lol. You damn well know better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Did Serena Deeb get a breast reduction or something? i remember her having a much bigger pair


I think these may have been implants. So she probably just got them removed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Since the last ad we had a dork order video package and about 2 mins of a wrestling match where Rosa had very little offense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> I feel like this should be more of a showcase for Rosa and not a 50/50 match.


AEW can't help themselves in trying to make everyone look good even if they're fighting for the womens world title in 3 days and is a champion already...


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Even though it's a bit 50/50, they are both levels above most of the women's roster. They could use both signing permanently.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So she is struggling with someone we have never seen on AEW TV before? She...sure...looks...like...a...threat...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Even though it's a bit 50/50, they are both levels above most of the women's roster. They could use both signing permanently.


I'll say they could use them, as it is now their entire womens roster is Shida, Nyla, Brandi, Allie and Big Swole, with Britt and Statlander injured. They need all the women they can get.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Alright, who in the hell lays out these matches?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is still going? Shida is shaking in her boots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Also, why is Shida not out here scouting this???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thunder Rosa is hot. And shes good in the ring. Please sign her AEW


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Actually the best match of the night


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JR IS THROWING SO MUCH SHADE..... HE CANNOT TELL A LIE!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

plus shes good on the mic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The NWA womens title looks so damn cheap and tiny lol, is that thing made out of paper and tinfoil? jesus.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Actually the best match of the night


yes


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A solid match. But felt like it was designed more as a showcase for Deeb at times than Rosa which is kind of a problem.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> The NWA womens title looks so damn cheap and tiny lol, is that thing made out of paper and tinfoil? jesus.


looks like a toy


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> JR IS THROWING SO MUCH SHADE..... HE CANNOT TELL A LIE!!!


Proper buried the division. Hopefully he'll be able to talk some sense into whoever is booking a lot of the shit tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

By the way, time for my weekly post missing Riho.
Back, hurry back...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where is Shida...wha....why?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They have a crowd and they keep MJF and Mox in the back for promos?? But gotta have time to give a 50/50 women's match to feature the threat from another fed!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

no face to face with Shida feels like a missed opportunity


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Moxley's hairline get any higher? jeus just shave it Jon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They bring her all the way there for a match but Shida does not come out and scout her? No face to face? No drama? Nothing?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm a bit annoyed I stayed up for this to be honest. 2:37am over here in the UK.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> looks like a toy


Lol thats what i was thinking when Rosa had it at the end shaking it, it was flopping around like one of those cheap plastic belts you'd buy at Walmart.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Moxley's hairline get any higher? jeus just shave it Jon.


If it was any higher it would be RVD.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Proper buried the division. Hopefully he'll be able to talk some sense into whoever is booking a lot of the shit tonight.


I've never seen any real evidence that they actually bother listening to the guy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Did they turn the volume down? I barely heard Mosley.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So much ads time this week? Why?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> I'm a bit annoyed I stayed up for this to be honest. 2:37am over here in the UK.


Same.

First time in weeks that an episode of AEW is close to putting me to sleep.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So MJF and a lawyer is the main event?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha I legit forgot this match was happening with Swole and Britt.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The first hour was ok, this second hour dont makes any sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony looks pissed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Big Swole aware she has without a doubt the worst name ever in professional wrestling?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shout out calling her a little heifer [emoji23]


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sweet Lord, Swoles eyes are so fucking far apart. lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> The NWA womens title looks so damn cheap and tiny lol, is that thing made out of paper and tinfoil? jesus.


Combine it with the AEW Women’s title and you might have enough material left to make a decent looking belt


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Same.
> 
> First time in weeks that an episode of AEW is close to putting me to sleep.


Yep, it isn't making me want to buy the PPV either I can't lie. I'm generally an AEW apologist in the eyes of many and it's just awful. 

And to make it worse, Big Swole.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt Baker!!!! YESSSSS 

I hope she doesnt get hurt again this Saturday!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There was NO excuse to have overly long matches tonight. None. There was too much to cram in. You cannot just cram it down car crash style and expect anything to stick or people to absorb all of it and make them want to see the PPV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The tooth and nail match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Britt looking fine as hell in those tight jeans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that was a ham and feta


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lheurch said:


> Ha I legit forgot this match was happening with Swole and Britt.


They have been building towards that match for months. Does anyone even care at this point? And all the build up just for it to be on the pre-show. Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sweet Lord, Swoles eyes are so fucking far apart. lol


Well, I am never unseeing that now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Does Britt Baker still see patients during the week?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IMHO, Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker are the best parts of tonight. That says a lot. This show has been awful overall. Wow. And i feel bad for the paying fans.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> There was NO excuse to have overly long matches tonight. None. There was too much to cram in. You cannot just cram it down car crash style and expect anything to stick or people to absorb all of it and make them want to see the PPV.



This show made Russos stuff look like it had plenty of room to breathe.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If the commentators are cracking jokes about this segment, don’t expect the audience to take it seriously either.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I must say this show has been quite bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Britt Baker still see patients during the week?


Do you have an oral concern for her? haha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Mandible C...ah, yeah, The Lockjaw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They don't need to go the WWE route and just add random taglines to matche's lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> I must say this show has been quite bad.


Yeah shame. It's been dull.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF after Britt! YESSSSSSS


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> They don't need to go the WWE route and just add random taglines to matche's lol


EYE FOR AN EYE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> IMHO, Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker are the best parts of tonight. That says a lot. This show has been awful overall. Wow. And i feel bad for the paying fans.


I thought the FTR, Omega and Hangman segment was by far the best part


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So this is gonna go 15 minutes?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

What's a tooth and nail match? Is it going to be as stupid as the eye for an eye match at extreme rules? Do you have to knock your opponent's tooth out to win?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm hoping this will make staying up late worth it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So if the lawyer bolts, there's no main event of All Out?

Pre-order now!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He bought... one ticket to Squashville! One ticket to Squashville!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I am not even going to be brave enough to guess what that team name would be.


Slippery when wet????


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ads another time? Wtf


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> EYE FOR AN EYE


You’ll never see it coming


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This will either be good or a huge miss.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who wanna take bets if the lawyer is gonna go 50/50 with world champ Jon Moxley?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> EYE FOR AN EYE


"Crap, Vince already did eyes. What else we got? Teeth? Nails?"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> EYE FOR AN EYE


Winner here has to take a tooth or drive a stake through the heart of their opponent


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, seriously this should be a squash. If a fucking jabronie lawyer keeps Moxley over a few minutes this will be a fucking shame LMFAO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is WWE the only company that cares enough to try and make their womens titles look good?

I mean look at the comparisons

























God those titles look so damn cheap and tiny compared to WWE's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> They bring her all the way there for a match but Shida does not come out and scout her? No face to face? No drama? Nothing?


Nope. Nothing lmfao.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's both cool and lame they acknowledge the PWI 500


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So is WWE the only company that cares enough to try and make their womens titles look good?
> 
> I mean look at the comparisons
> View attachment 90697
> ...


I think you could find a better looking belt at the local wal-mart


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Mmm Britt's ass looks amazing when she bends over there in those jeans.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There will be some major fuckery. 10 minutes left lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> So is WWE the only company that cares enough to try and make their womens titles look good?
> 
> I mean look at the comparisons
> View attachment 90697
> ...


The knockouts title in Impact is also not small


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Mmm Britt's ass looks amazing when she bends over there in those jeans.


Shes cute and fine as fuck.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

it's such good shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can we end this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I defy even the biggest AEW mark to say this show was good.



Please say it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is the match still on? Heh...


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Has Vince booked this show?? Honestly, what the fuck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow this intense go home angle really makes me want to click order.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think this match pretty much sums up the whole show tonight.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is worse than anything Dean Ambrose was ever apart of.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least JR is properly burying this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match needs to end. Who books this shit. NXT had a great main event yesterday with a shit ending. AEW has a shit main event with a likely shit ending.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Wow this intense go home angle really makes me want to click order.


I'm considering not buying it due to how shit this episode is. I don't feel like we should be rewarding this shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lets be real here, Vince Mcmahon is booking this show  lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can we just skip to the beat down already?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Remember how people were complaining Thunder Rosa's match went on too long? This should have been a one move squash match, not an actual match...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More going after the EYE


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit doesn't even make sense. Why isnt Wardlow just going in and going after Mox? The lawyer doesnt have to win. He fuffilled his part of the deal, the bell rang. The fuck is this?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't said a word all night. Many things i dont care to complain about, good night


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this has been awful. This whole go-home-show has sucked. Maybe NXT moving to Tuesday is not good for AEW, they give no shits.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg so on our go home show to AEW's Wrestlemania ppv, we have Moxley vs a Lawyer in a goofy comedy match? ok then.... This is worse than the Reigns and Brock tug of War on the go home show to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Lets be real here, Vince Mcmahon is booking this show  lol


Maybe Vince Russo was right, it's all a work. Vince and AEW working together. Hard not to believe it at times.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The knockouts title in Impact is also not small


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More than anything they need a proper showrunner who knows how to FORMAT a TV SHOW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Mmm Britt's ass looks amazing when she bends over there in those jeans.


The asses y'all get excited for surprises me everyday lol


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I'm a huge AEW guys you all know that....This is such a bad show. I'm going Saturday night and am losing so much excitement. Who booked this shit?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine paying a hundred or more bucks sitting there right now, watching this, before a ppv coming up. Thinking maybe the go home show would be good LOL


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay there is no hiding from this. 

Fucking garbage show worse than the one before xmas break they had


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm a huge AEW guys you all know that....This is such a bad show. I'm going Saturday night and am losing so much excitement. Who booked this shit?


This is worse than DARK. FUCKING AWFUL.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Why is this still going, this should have been a singular Paradigm Shift and a pin, it also should have been a half hour ago instead of your main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was Trump vs Rosie and Obama vs Hilary levels of bad


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

and the lawyer can't sell the effects of Moxley's finisher for 5 seconds


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wardlow just basically beat Moxley in a fair fight.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> This is worse than DARK. FUCKING AWFUL.


This weeks dark was actually a lot more enjoyable than that hot shit they've served up tonight.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Why couldn't we get wardlow match 

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonights ending, gives me the impression MJF will lose now. Damn.

What an awful, slow, boring go home show. Worst show of the year. Shame on AEW. And thats because paying fans showed up. LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This feud has been pretty terribly built


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What a pissed away opportunity by AEW tonight. Wednesday night all to yourself and offer up a garbage show. Take a friggin bow.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Some poor bastard bought a ticket and risked gettin covid for this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ya know when 3 or 4 guys bleed per show it kinda loses its effect.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Would have rather seen MJF deliver a promo. You’re giving away blood on a free lead show why?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This entire show just felt off. Poor execution and lazy build up segments all around.

What happened to Eddie Kingston during that "Not Royal Rumble, but totally ripped off from the Rumble" lazy build segment? Did he just blank?


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Jim Ross's comments are so cringe these days. "He's such a little richard". So funny the first 10 times you used that insult JR.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

All Out better be


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So yeah, outside of 2 segments, I did not like this show. It somehow got me less hyped for All Out.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Poor show tonight. 

I enjoyed the ending and Thunder Risa match....other than that not much positive to say.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

A decent show.

I imagine they do a poor rating tomorrow and people will be spelling the end of the company.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> A decent show.
> 
> I imagine they do a poor rating tomorrow and people will be spelling the end of the company.



And here we go. Please explain what was decent about that show. Im all ears.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall, 3/10.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

What an awful night. Glad I stopped watching, go home show for All out was a steaming pile of crap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And here we go. Please explain what was decent about that show. Im all ears.


What I thought was decent might be different then what you thought was decent, we clearly have different philosophies of what's a good pro-wrestling show.

The bulk of this show was promoting the PPV, that's what a go-home show is supposed to be. Did I think it was perfect? Hell no, but they did a good job promoting All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> A decent show.
> 
> I imagine they do a poor rating tomorrow and people will be spelling the end of the company.


To be honest, they would deserve a low rating. Horrible show. Slow, boring, nothing to really urge anyone to buy a pretty expensive show in a few days. Not to mention, now you have no NXT and you half ass it. No excuses. They be lucky to get 800,000.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Whoever was on the sensor button was way off literally every curse word was aired followed by the bleep LMFAO.

Was a decent show but not great and even less great considering this is the lead in to the ppv.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

MoxAsylum said:


> What an awful night. Glad I stopped watching


What a fucking dumb statement all around. You say it's an awful night, and in the same post say you stopped watching. 

You earn GEEK of the Week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Such a car crash show, and not in a good way. They need someone who knows how to format a damn TV show. You have to give your audience time to absorb things that happen before going "look, over here." I feel like I have to go back and watch it in chunks now to remember everything that happened. It was just a mess.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> What a fucking dumb statement all around. You say it's an awful night, and in the same post say you stopped watching.
> 
> You earn GEEK of the Week.


I stopped watching tonight’s episode. Do you know how to read?


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> A decent show.
> 
> I imagine they do a poor rating tomorrow and people will be spelling the end of the company.


Mate, seriously? I'm as big of an AEW supporter as any. Ask Chip/Cult/Wood. That show was fucking awful tonight. No defending it. It was everything that has turned away millions of fans from the WWE. All the worst elements of the WWE were on show tonight. No excuses.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> What I thought was decent might be different then what you thought was decent, we clearly have different philosophies of what's a good pro-wrestling show.
> 
> The bulk of this show was promoting the PPV, that's what a go-home show is supposed to be. Did I think it was perfect? Hell no, but they did a good job promoting All Out.



Did a good job of promoting what? The Battle Royal thing was absolutely atrocious, Shida for some reason isnt there and Rosa goes 10 minutes with a WWE reject from 10 years ago, Jericho gets dropped by Sonny Kiss, Matt Hardy has to climb on a 40 foot building to hold a sign for some reason. It was a total utter clusterfuck.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Too many tag matches. 1 tag match a week 2 is pushing it any more than that is unbearable. They also need to cut down on 6 man tags.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Mate, seriously? I'm as big of an AEW supporter as any. Ask Chip/Cult/Wood. That show was fucking awful tonight. No defending it. It was everything that has turned away millions of fans from the WWE. All the worst elements of the WWE were on show tonight. No excuses.


It was a decent show, there was nothing offensively bad about it, you could say it's a bit boring, but go home shows generally aren't supposed to be great.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

A lot of stuff on this show just dragged. That brawl was a mess and unnecessary, if anything I'd have had it in the parking lot, but not the ring. 
Rosa/Deeb and FTR/Page were highlights.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I like how they build up Brits match for months and then put it on the pre show


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

MoxAsylum said:


> I stopped watching tonight’s episode. Do you know how to read?


You stopped watching in the midst of the show, and decided to comment on it after the show ended based on reading other posts?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It was a decent show, there was nothing offensively bad about it, you could say it's a bit boring, but go home shows generally aren't supposed to be great.



That battle royal thing was absolutely offensively bad. You're full of shit if you think otherwise. So 21 dudes just stopped fighting once they went to a video package and all calmly walked back to the locker room? Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Freezer Geezer said:


> Mate, seriously? I'm as big of an AEW supporter as any. Ask Chip/Cult/Wood. That show was fucking awful tonight. No defending it. It was everything that has turned away millions of fans from the WWE. All the worst elements of the WWE were on show tonight. No excuses.


Agreed. No excuses. No NXT competition, a 'major' ppv days away, fans finally back in attendance...and you get this. Nuff said.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It was a decent show, there was nothing offensively bad about it, you could say it's a bit boring, but go home shows generally aren't supposed to be great.


-Chuck Taylor
-An all out brawl, that ended up finishing with no explanation at all as to how order was restored
-8 man tag match with no real storytelling, went 10 minutes too long and didn't really help further anything at all.
-Challenger for the AEW women's championship going life and death with somebody who's never wrestled in AEW before.
-That awful main event with Moxley, stupid goofy comedic shit which made no sense.

That is literally just off the top of my head, and I know there was more too. Honestly, it was not decent in my opinion. It was shite to me.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When was the last time a wrestling company actually produced a good go-home show?

AEW have followed WWE’s lead in making go-home shows look as shit as possible.

Tonight‘s card on paper was shit and it proved to be shit, so many boring matches tonight.

The Jericho/OC feud is an absolute joke, I can’t wait for this feud to end on Sunday.

The Battle Royal preview brawl was horrendous.

Moxley vs The Lawyer 🤦‍♂️ 

Only good thing tonight was the promo work, FTR/Omega & Hangman segment was the best part of the show imo.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn that was one of the worst dynamites I've seen, especially before the ppv. 

Only liked Britt's segment
The women's match with non aew wrestlers
Mjf and wardlow beatdown on moxley
FTR segment with Kenny and page was ok

Tag match was decent with a shit botch

8 man tag was a predictable clusterfuck

Jericho vs Janella was a thing 

3/10 bleh

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Some poor bastard bought a ticket and risked gettin covid for this.


 comment of the night.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> When was the last time a wrestling company actually produced a good go-home show?
> 
> AEW have followed WWE’s lead in making go-home shows look as shit as possible.
> 
> ...


Maybe the AEW Dynamite before Full Gear...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The problem right now in my view is the direction. Everything seems out of wack from top to bottom. EVERYTHING. The energy from the roster is weird,The booking is insanely bad and creative is a joke. Even the production seems weird and bad.

Right now it seems AEW more then ever does not have a vision and thats exactly what Cody admitted. Its just a show and thats it and a badly directed show. Its starting to feel like wwe because this is whats been the life of wwe for years now. Lack of a vision lack of direction lack of identity.

On top of that it seems like AEW is just making a mockery of themselves. Why is everything beyond comedy act and even done badly even so


I think because of covid it has really changed the mindset of these guys. Because i really felt they had really good story telling and it was not rushed and it felt like a very different product before they got stuck at this location.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That battle royal thing was absolutely offensively bad. You're full of shit if you think otherwise. So 21 dudes just stopped fighting once they went to a video package and all calmly walked back to the locker room? Holy fucking shit.


They got the 21 people brawling, it sold the calamity of the match and they transitioned out, don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This a terrible show and the Dark Order was no where to be seen. Thats something else.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As i mentioned in another thread, perhaps AEW going unopposed tonight is not a good thing. You would think they would have taken the chance with fans, a ppv coming up and unopposed to kick ass on all cylinders, instead, they parked on neutral on most parts, and reverse on others.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

4/10 tonight. Poor and lazy effort which is very rare. The show was below average but some of you are really crying your hearts out. I mean Jesus Christ get a grip. Its actually embarrassing reading some of these posts.

-The Santana/Ortiz vs Best Friends match was good
-8 man tags need to stop, too many of them and it went too long
-The brawl was a hot mess and didn't need to happen right before the PPV, it went on forever and was very WWE-like
-the Hangman/Omega/FTR segment was great
-Backstage promo by Tully and FTR was good, Moxley promo was good too
-Britt Baker beatdown was ok but the pizza was cheesy
-Thunder Rosa match didn't need to go that long but it was still pretty good, no Shida was bad
-Jericho squash worked well enough but the aftermath was bad
-Main event was terrible, beatdown didn't save the segment

@Chan Hung I usually like you as a poster but we get it bro, yes the show was bad 
@MoxAsylum You're back again? Thought you were done forever?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> They got the 21 people brawling, it sold the calamity of the match and they transitioned out, don't see anything wrong with that.


Like I said, Tony Khan could literally pull his pants down and take a dump in the middle of the ring and some people here would call it high art. Like, literally.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Brandi vs Allie has been surpassed as worst AEW match


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, that was easily their weakest ever go home show just before a major PPV. The battle Royal segment made no sense, they cut to a dark Order promo half way though and when it finished the women were in the ring. Why did the 8 man tag go on for nearly 20 mins?? No need for that and I was especially disappointed that Shida didn't come out after the Thunder Rosa match for a face off. When was the last time she was on Dynamite?? she's the champion going into a huge match. 

At least MJF got some badly needed momentum going into All-Out and I'm pretty hyped for Sammy/Matt. The PPV looks pretty strong from top to bottom and AEW have always delivered on their PPVs but I give this Dynamite a 5/10


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like I said, Tony Khan could literally pull his pants down and take a dump in the middle of the ring and some people here would call it high art. Like, literally.


K, let's see where the buyrates are at for this show and if it's in the toilet, you have an argument.

You might be right, but it's obvious you don't even want to have a legit argument. Thankfully we'll have the buyrates by Wednesday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are people forgetting AEW ppvs are like 50 bucks. NXT takeovers are like 9.99. Just saying incase anyone forgot lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Are people forgetting AEW ppvs are like 50 bucks. NXT takeovers are like 9.99. Just saying incase anyone forgot lol


I mean, most people have friends to split the cost. $50 every 3 months is nothing.

Time investment is way more relevant than cost investment, saturday nights are a big thing to give up, $50 is not.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> K, let's see where the buyrates are at for this show and if it's in the toilet, you have an argument.
> 
> You might be right, but it's obvious you don't even want to have a legit argument. Thankfully we'll have the buyrates by Wednesday.


The show was trash. I havent seen one poster here call it decent, and that includes a lot of usually pro AEW people. If you thought THIS was DECENT, I have no clue what it would take for you to call one of their shows bad. No clue.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, said it before but they need to refine the production of the shows. And JR needs to be put out to pasture and replaced by Joey Styles or Mauro Ranallo. He was worse than ever tonight, as much as it saddens me to say.

But I do think it did some fair PPV build, especially the Kenny/Page vs FTR stuff. That was intense and the storytelling of the whole thing has been good. FTR are now full blown heels and giving them Tully was a good move.

MJF going psycho is just what was needed before the PPV. The lawyer match was really weird going into All Out, even though it was always leading to an MJF/Mox bit. Mox should have just destroyed him in 60 seconds I think, leading to the Wardlow attack. I think Mox is going to retain now and I have no issue with that really, nor would I with MJF winning. I just feel like MJF still has this long career ahead of him and the Jericho + Mox reigns are all about establishing the AEW title as something very prestigious, like the IWGP Heavyweight Title.

The women's match is perhaps the best I've seen in AEW. The two looked a lot more professional than a lot of the greener AEW women do. Shida vs. Rosa should be good. I haven't seen Serena since she was CM Punk's valet, but she looked good. I think they should have had Shida go face to face with Thunder Rosa after the match and the two hold their belts up though. Thunder Rosa would certainly be a good full-time addition to AEW, but I'm not sure if it can be arranged.

I was glad to see PnP win the opener and it now gives them parity with Best Friends. IMO, they should look into getting Trent a better tag partner than Chuck. Trent is really good, Chuck is very... ordinary. Like someone who should be on Dark.

The eight man tag was ok more for the storylines going on than the action. It's interesting that last week it seemed like Page was the heel, but suddenly it's looking like he may be the babyface of the Elite and the rest are just kinda dicks.

Which brings me to Kenny. He's not the best promo, but his in-ring promo was better because it had an edge to it. I'm expecting a miscommunication to cost him and Page the belts and then we finally see 'The Cleaner'. And I think he should be the one to dethrone Mox, as Jericho -> Mox -> Omega seems like a good progression for the title.

Jericho squashing Janela felt somehow very satisfying to me, even though I'd happily never see Janela on Dynamite again. I hope Jericho can lose some weight, because he's still the biggest star on the show to me and I don't want to see him decline too much. The Code Breaker was the best part of the match.

Unfortunately, the Casino Battle Royal thing turned into a clusterf**k after a really cool three way dance on the mic between Taz, Jake and Kingston. Then it descended into Generic Pro Wrestling Brawl, which was even worse for us in the UK as we had to watch it through the US commercial break and it went on forever.

The show felt Crash TV-ish in ways as they tried to build up every match on the PPV. I don't mind that, but as others have said, it felt disjointed and sloppy at times, like an orchestra without a conductor.

It's not that AEW can't put on a tight product - some of the shows have been very well paced - but it's almost like they're trying to do too much sometimes and it becomes too chaotic and disorganised.

Anyway, the top matches have sold me on All Out and I'll be ordering it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The show was trash. I havent seen one poster here call it decent, and that includes a lot of usually pro AEW people. If you thought THIS was DECENT, I have no clue what it would take for you to call one of their shows bad. No clue.


So you have no argument but just calling the show trash, got it, if we have stats like tomorrow's rating, and more importantly the buyrate this Saturday, you got it.

Your argument is "The show was trash", nice argument. I don't care what the board says, I have my own opinion, and I even said, I don't think it was a great show, but it was fine for a go home.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this show had like 30 good minutes in it. Enough stuff to put in the video packages for All Out


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> So you have no argument but just calling the show trash, got it, if we have stats like tomorrow's rating, and more importantly the buyrate this Saturday, you got it.
> 
> Your argument is "The show was trash", nice argument. I don't care what the board says, I have my own opinion, and I even said, I don't think it was a great show, but it was fine for a go home.



I literally quoted you and gave you 4 fucking dumb parts of the show and you ignored it.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

easily the worst episode of dynamite since its inception


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> easily the worst episode of dynamite since its inception



You're obviously a dummy who knows nothing about go home shows unlike one genius in here.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

The card looked bad but I thought maybe just maybe it will be worth watching live due to the upcoming pay oer view. I should have know it would be the trainwreck it turned out to be. The only decent part of the show was FTR and hangman. Rosa should have been a squash. Another week of comedy bullshit and pointless matches. Congrats Tony I honestly believe you have no clue what the hell you are doing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I literally quoted you and gave you 4 fucking dumb parts of the show and you ignored it.


The only post you quote me was the complaints of the battle royal segment, and I told you I liked that segment.

Otherwise, you told me some shit about Tony Khan being able to do whatever he wants, and me liking it and the show being trash with other points, which is not true given I've shat on what they've done several times.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

and the announce team went down the shitter because Excalibur returned this week.He sounds so stupid


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marbar said:


> The card looked bad but I thought maybe just maybe it will be worth watching live due to the upcoming pay oer view. I should have know it would be the trainwreck it turned out to be. *The only decent part of the show was FTR and hangman.* Rosa should have been a squash. Another week of comedy bullshit and pointless matches. Congrats Tony I honestly believe you have no clue what the hell you are doing.


And, to the surprise of many, *Omega*.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> The only post you quote me was the complaints of the battle royal segment, and I told you I liked that segment.
> 
> Otherwise, you told me some shit about Tony Khan being able to do whatever he wants, and me liking it and the show being trash with other points, which is not true given I've shat on what they've done several times.



Well your alerts are fucked or your blind. Just go back 2 pages.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> easily the worst episode of dynamite since its inception


Ok, no need to go THAT far.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why do they have to wreck MJF by doing tacky wwe style segments. This comany is so much like wwe right now and that is a dangerous thing


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did a good job of promoting what? The Battle Royal thing was absolutely atrocious, Shida for some reason isnt there and Rosa goes 10 minutes with a WWE reject from 10 years ago, Jericho gets dropped by Sonny Kiss, Matt Hardy has to climb on a 40 foot building to hold a sign for some reason. It was a total utter clusterfuck.


Didn't see this, thanks for pointing it out, I got like a million people responding to me because i'm the only one that liked the show. Battle Royal bit I liked, Shida should've been there and I agree, Rosa match shouldn't have gone long.

Jericho squashed Janela and his partner came out and landed a cheap shot, not big deal. Hardy thing was fine, kept people engaged through a fucking picture and picture, doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.

So a total of ONE thing I agree with you on, and it's the women, which I shit on every week.

Other than that, it was a fine show from my recollection, not great, never said it was, but it was fine.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Why do they have to wreck MJF by doing tacky wwe style segments. This comany is so much like wwe right now and that is a dangerous thing


I don't see how him beating Moxley to a bloody pulp is like a WWE segment. WWE would not allow that sort of blood on TV, nor MJF smearing Moxley's blood all over. It felt more like an old school angle to me, at least after the crap with the lawyer.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

3venflow said:


> I don't see how him beating Moxley to a bloody pulp is like a WWE segment. WWE would not allow that sort of blood on TV, nor MJF smearing Moxley's blood all over. It felt more like an old school angle to me, at least after the crap with the lawyer.



entire campaign has been tacky . Some fun aspects


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Didn't see this, thanks for pointing it out, I got like a million people responding to me because i'm the only one that liked the show. Battle Royal bit I liked, Shida should've been there and I agree, Rosa match shouldn't have gone long.
> 
> Jericho squashed Janela and his partner came out and landed a cheap shot, not big deal. Hardy thing was fine, kept people engaged through a fucking picture and picture, doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> ...


If you actually liked the battle royal brawl I dont think we're ever gonna agree on anything wrestling wise bud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Poor go home - but did enough that I‘m still getting All Out

the bad

production / sound issues (still?)
lawyer match (although, i think there was a very clear point to this / can discuss later)
PnP v Best Friends
Battle royale tease that went on forever
Jungle boy taking offence forever in the 8-man

the good

thunder rosa and serena
ftr / cowMega
OC / Jericho hotting up for the last time
the MJF beatdown + Mox promo
the swole / baker beatdown

but this is the first time in awhile i would not have minded not watching it live - but just the next day

All Out better deliver


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you actually liked the battle royal brawl I dont think we're ever gonna agree on anything wrestling wise bud.


I've seen your posts, we wouldn't agree on a lot of things. But I thought I'd give you a response since you gave me the respect to respond.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*The opening tag match was fun enough and I'm glad LAX finally got a win. The match just seemed to lack a certain energy though. I want to see these teams in a street fight eventually.

*The 8 Man tag was also solid. I was kind of bored with it until Lucha got his hot tag in and then it got fairly fun. I also like the Bucks being a bit more serious. But, this was all building to a match at All Out that really won't have any heat to it, so eh.

*I did laugh at Jake and OC having a big brother/little brother moment.

*Kenny to me is not the most natural talker out there. He's solid, but he doesn't have the smoothest voice when it comes to talking. But, I will say he's very good at being a dick and this promo showcased it. I also like the final build to the match on Saturday with FTR continuing to manipulate Hangman. Nothing amazing, but a solid segment to build to the PPV.

*I'm ready for Jericho vs. OC to be done. I'm happy that Jericho vs. Janela was basically a squash and I liked the Codebreaker at the end. But the post match brawl did nothing for me because I just don't care about this feud anymore.

*Hardy and Guevara argue at each other for 20 seconds. This felt like a segment just to remind you they have a match on Saturday, but I think the video package would have been enough.

*The brawl for the Casino Battle Royal was pointless.

Like, watch any go home show to the Royal Rumble or Money in the Bank, and they have some random brawl with all the participants that makes no sense. Like, OK, I get why Darby would come out to get a piece of Starks. But then you just have a brawl break out and a bunch of random people come out just to fight. Why? Like, if you're Billy Gunn, and you're in the Casino Battle Royal on Saturday, why are you jumping into the ring when you don't have to just to fight. For pride?

It was a brawl for the sake of of a brawl and it didn't even had a good payoff. The brawl just ended after a video package.

*Rosa vs. Deeb was a solid match, though I'm not sure it accomplished what it needed to. I would assume Deeb is being signed after that performance. If not, I'm not sure why Rosa struggled so much to beat her. Like, Rosa, is the one who is wrestling for the title this weekend. This should be there to make her look strong and establish her moves. This was just a normal match that at times felt like a Serena Deeb showcase as opposed to a Rosa showcase.

And again, if Deeb is getting signed, cool. But if that's the case and you don't want to make her look weak, maybe pick someone else for Rosa to face then.

*The commentary made the Swole/Britt segment feel like a joke. In the context of what Britt and Swole are trying to do, this is serious to them. But yet JR and Excalibur are more busy making jokes about the pizza. This was a rushed segment that felt like a joke in the end.

*So, the go home angle for your big main event, or the first half of it, was a comedy match with MJF's lawyer and Mox. Yeah, this just felt like a waste of time that wasn't even funny.

The closing angle of MJF and Wardlow bloodying Mox worked as a closing shot. Nothing ground breaking, but solid.

So yeah, I just did not care for this show overall. It didn't really do anything to get me hyped for All Out. There was a lot of bad, some meh, and a couple of good moments, and that was it. Just felt like they were on Auto Pilot tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It was a decent show, there was nothing offensively bad about it, you could say it's a bit boring, *but go home shows generally aren't supposed to be great.*


Man what


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Man what


They aren't, it's supposed to be a lot of clips and promos for the show, which is what they did.

If you thought they were executed poorly, fine, I thought they were done pretty well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

if you like wwe at all i think you would have been fine with the product tonight. For me personally i have hated the wwe style that continues to go in the direction its in now and i dont watch. AEW right now feels like them to me. This is how i personally feel and the fact a lot of people are complaining its probably whats happening. They need to different themselves much more.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> They aren't, it's supposed to be a lot of clips and promos for the show, which is what they did.
> 
> If you thought they were executed poorly, fine, I thought they were done pretty well.


They are not supposed to be good from a match quality perspective, they are supposed to sell you on paying to see those things.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Glad to hear Kenny on the mic again. He can deliver good promos when he is serious. He needs to talk more, and do more serious promos.


It has been a part of the plan to keep him off the mic. There is a reason he doesn’t do any promos, hasn’t done any media rounds, and hasn’t even done a single Unrestricted podcast.

They’ve been saving all of that up as part of the Culmination of Kenny. And as I said at the beginning of the year, his redemption angle was being wrote slowly within the confines of Hangman’s character growth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> They aren't, it's supposed to be a lot of clips and promos for the show, which is what they did.
> 
> If you thought they were executed poorly, fine, I thought they were done pretty well.


I'm not going to argue your opinion on quality of the show. But you asserting that go home shows are inherently meant to be bad makes 0 logical sense. Step back and think about what you're really saying here. You're really making the argument that "hey the final show before the PPV is supposed to be bad and not get you hype for the show". That makes 0 sense. It's like saying movie trailers are supposed to be bad or some shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm not going to argue your opinion on quality of the show. But you asserting that go home shows are inherently meant to be bad makes 0 logical sense. Step back and think about what you're really saying here. You're really making the argument that "hey the final show before the PPV is supposed to be bad and not get you hype for the show". That makes 0 sense. It's like saying movie trailers are supposed to be bad or some shit.


I didn't say they are supposed to be bad, I didn't say the show was bad. But it's not supposed to be the best shows of the week and rather create drama for the PPV, which I felt like they did a good job of doing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jurassic Express vs Bucks has no “surface heat” to it, but after thinking on it, I am fully expecting the Elite to give a beatdown to everyone’s favorite babyface trio.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> They are not supposed to be good from a match quality perspective, they are supposed to sell you on paying to see those things.


I felt like they did that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> They are not supposed to be good from a match quality perspective, they are supposed to sell you on paying to see those things.


They definitely sold me on Hardy/Guevara with that video package, Rosa/Shida with Rosa's good in ring skill, the Tag Title match with that in ring segment, and Mox/MJF which I was already sold on before tonight, everything else, not so much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It was a decent show, there was nothing offensively bad about it, you could say it's a bit boring, *but go home shows generally aren't supposed to be great.*


This is what you said



RelivingTheShadow said:


> I didn't say they are supposed to be bad, I didn't say the show was bad. But it's not supposed to be the best shows of the week and rather create drama for the PPV, which I felt like they did a good job of doing.


I'm just not getting your logic on go home shows aren't supposed to be great shows. It just makes 0 sense to assert that the last show before you ask your customers to pay you $50 isn't supposed to be great. Hell if any show in a month is supposed to be great it should be the Go Home show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thoughts:

1) So are Young Bucks heels now? 
2) Mox getting hammered in the end, likely means he wins?
3) Will Thunder Rosa sign with AEW?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> This is what you said
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not getting your logic on go home shows aren't supposed to be great shows. It just makes 0 sense to assert that the last show before you ask your customers to pay you $50 isn't supposed to be great. Hell if any show in a month is supposed to be great it should be the Go Home show.


GREAT Vs. GOOD is completely different, great is 7/22 where the put out a killer show. A Good show was to me, what they did tonight where it was a lot of drama building angles.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> GREAT Vs. GOOD is completely different, great is 7/22 where the put out a killer show. A Good show was to me, what they did tonight where it was a lot of drama building angles.


None of this answers why you think Go Home shows shouldn't be great. Obviously greatness is easier said than done. But seriously saying they aren't supposed to be great makes no sense from a company or fan perspective.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking at the #AEWDynamite hashtag on Twitter during the show, people were a lot more complimentary about it than they are on here.

Except for the hardcore women's wrestling fans who are complaining about Britt vs. Swole being on the buy-in instead of the main show.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> None of this answers why you think Go Home shows shouldn't be great. Obviously greatness is easier said than done. But seriously saying they aren't supposed to be great makes no sense from a company or fan perspective.


I don't think go home shows are supposed to be great, because a big part of what makes a great show to me is big matches with compelling results, but when you're so close to a PPV, those results should be reserved for the PPV. The only go home show for AEW that I thought was great was the 2/26 show before Revolution, and that's because they had the iron man match.

All the others were just good, but they were fine go home shows(albeit it's just 2 shows, and this one so 3)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im just saying if you are expecting people to buy something ie..the ppv...you need to really leave them thirsting for more, not less. Today it left me wanting less of the mess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I felt like they did that.


Fair enough, I just think it was too much car crash too fast for anything to have a lasting impact and emotional connection.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Fair enough, I just think it was too much car crash too fast for anything to have a lasting impact and emotional connection.


Honestly, my intention is not to come off as a AEW fanboy that I feel like I might do but let me explain.

I legitimately thought the battle royal segment was good, it's supposed to be mayhem, and they got everyone brawling, and they added a commercial break through it, it just made the commercial break more compelling than a non-picture and picture break. The car crash notion can be applicable here but I don't think it's a bad thing.

I've thought the tag stuff has been fantastic, I don't know if we disagree on that, but I legit have thought EVERYTHING they've done up until this point has been great.

We will never agree on OC, but if they are intent on pushing OC, tonight's thing is the type of stuff you do, I get it, a lot of you hate him, that's fine, I like him so I enjoyed that bit more. In a year or 18 months, we'll find out who is right about this, it is just fundamentally different philosophies about pro-wrestling.

Moxley/MJF didn't have as much heat as I would've liked it to have, but I didn't think it was this egregious aberration that is going to make people not buy the PPV.

Just my two cents.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I don't think go home shows are supposed to be great, because a big part of what makes a great show to me is big matches with compelling results, but when you're so close to a PPV, those results should be reserved for the PPV. The only go home show for AEW that I thought was great was the 2/26 show before Revolution, and that's because they had the iron man match.
> 
> All the others were just good, but they were fine go home shows(albeit it's just 2 shows, and this one so 3)


It seems like you're kind of mixing up what you deem to make a great episode with the need for a Go Home show to deliver. 

You personally have an idea of the type of episodes you deem great and thus realize most Go Home shows aren't great for you, so you don't really expect much on a personal scale. That makes a lot of sense.

But outside of your personal preferences a Go Home show episode is the last chance to sell a product. So it's aim to be great should be a lot higher than other episodes.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Ok, no need to go THAT far.


one or two at the start of the pandemic were pure shit also, but i really think this was the worst...what would you put ahead of it?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The good 

Best friends vs proud and powerful

The ftr segment 

The mox beatdown really sold mjf as a legitimate threat.

The bad was everything else. D minus cause it still had enjoyable moments


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> one or two at the start of the pandemic were pure shit also, but i really think this was the worst...what would you put ahead of it?


Before COVID it was 2/5. Recently it was Fyter Fest night 2. Just horrid. I did not even hate a lot of the individual segments tonight when taken by themselves other than Jericho/Jelly. It was just the way they were formatted and presented and the fact that it was supposed to be the go home show to one of four PPVs you have a year.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

More of a hard sell for ppv than an episode. Guess next week we'll see direction for next quarter


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

If you need the last show before the PPV to help you decide whether or not you want to pay for the PPV, then you weren't really interested in buying it in the first place. I had my mind made up weeks ago. Nothing that happened on tonight's show was going to dissuade me because the matches tonight won't be the matches on Saturday. And if spending $50 is such a struggle, then maybe it would be best if you didn't buy things such as a wrestling PPV and save it for more essential things like food or keeping the heat on, etc. You have about 4 months to come up with $50. That's ten dollars a week set aside in the first five weeks. There. Done.

This may sound a bit harsh to some but that is the way it is. Nothing I can do to sugar coat it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> The asses y'all get excited for surprises me everyday lol


You can't tell me thats not a nice ass bro









Sure its not Kiera Hogan big or Bayley big, but its a pretty nice ass imo.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

awful show tonight. nothing really positive .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> And if spending $50 is such a struggle, then maybe it would be best if you didn't buy things such as a wrestling PPV and save it for more essential things like food or keeping the heat on, etc. You have about 4 months to come up with $50. That's ten dollars a week set aside in the first five weeks. There. Done.
> 
> This may sound a bit harsh to some but that is the way it is. Nothing I can do to sugar coat it.


People that stream do it because they want to, not because they can't afford it. Signed a faithful UFC streamer. Trust me a small minority are doing it because it's either buy a PPV or pay they heat. It's pure I know how to steal it and will. If wrestling steams weren't so shit I would steal the AEW PPVs. 



SAMCRO said:


> You can't tell me thats not a nice ass bro
> View attachment 90703
> 
> 
> Sure its not Kiera Hogan big or Bayley big, but its a pretty nice ass imo.


It's just an ass. It's not something I'd have noticed without highligh. It's not bad, just meh


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

horrible show... im actually less interested in the ppv now than before the show.
execution was awful


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If you need the last show before the PPV to help you decide whether or not you want to pay for the PPV, then you weren't really interested in buying it in the first place. I had my mind made up weeks ago. Nothing that happened on tonight's show was going to dissuade me because the matches tonight won't be the matches on Saturday. And if spending $50 is such a struggle, then maybe it would be best if you didn't buy things such as a wrestling PPV and save it for more essential things like food or keeping the heat on, etc. You have about 4 months to come up with $50. That's ten dollars a week set aside in the first five weeks. There. Done.
> 
> This may sound a bit harsh to some but that is the way it is. Nothing I can do to sugar coat it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> People that stream do it because they want to, not because they can't afford it. Signed a faithful UFC streamer. Trust me a small minority are doing it because it's either buy a PPV or pay they heat. It's pure I know how to steal it and will. If wrestling steams weren't so shit I would steal the AEW PPVs.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an ass. It's not something I'd have noticed without highligh. It's not bad, just meh


Then if they are just going to stream it and not pay then what is the point of asking if this show caused them not to see the PPV? 

My post was for those you who would pay the money.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Then if they are just going to stream it and not pay then what is the point of asking if this show caused them not to see the PPV?
> 
> My post was for those you who would pay the money.


To talk shit obviously you know folk love shit talking especially when there's a smidge of truth in it not being a good episode.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

La Parka said:


>


Look at my post to RapShepard for my reply.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Excalibur is back. Was he ever punished for saying the N-Word or was that just swept under the rug? Where is dramatic Tony with his "How could I look my black football players and black wrestlers in the eyes after hiring a racist?" speech? Hypocrite.

I don't really follow AEW much anymore but why give away Best Friends Vs PNP on free TV? If you're going to build it for god knows how long why not put it on PPV and try to pop a buyrate?

Young Bucks and Jurassic Express was predicted to be the match going on the PPV last week when it was announced. Predictable booking ruins drama.

Cassidy not being intimidated by professional MMA fighter that dwarfs him.

Cassidy the babyface and the epitome of good sat and watched as Jericho brutalised Janela? Oof. Why would Cassidy even agree to Jericho's request to appear ringside? What's in it for him? Sonny Kiss dropped Jericho? Farkkk.

Matt doing a Sting impression lol.

Thunder Rosa in her final opportunity to get across the fact that she's a monster and could beat Shida has a competitive match with another blast from the past ex WWE star from 10-12 years ago.

Big Swole and Britt Baker being force fed down peoples throats despite the angle being boring and lame 6-8 weeks ago when Swole kidnapped Britt. Wrestlers shoving other wrestlers faces into pizza? Damn.

Main event sounds awesome also (Sarcasm)

Some guy on here genuinely making the argument that the go home shows aren't designed to be good is hilarious as well. Mate, your go home show is the show where you have people saying "Fucking hell! What a show! I need to buy the PPV to see what is going to happen next!"


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> To talk shit obviously you know folk love shit talking especially when there's a smidge of truth in it not being a good episode.


You can not like this show and think it was awful. It wasn't the best to me either. However, the show had build and story progression to virtually every match that we will see on Saturday. To not buy something over 1 week and discount the other 7 weeks before it is very narrow minded thinking and just a little dumb in my opinion.

If you want me to be completely honest, heart on my sleeve? I believe that to some wrestling fans, In order for a show to be great for them or 'the best ever' they've got to 'release' several times during it. 

So they're critiques of good or bad I don't put stock into.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

A poor ep overall, very surprising


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I mean, most people have friends to split the cost. $50 every 3 months is nothing.
> 
> Time investment is way more relevant than cost investment, saturday nights are a big thing to give up, $50 is not.


I see it like this, I can go to my local EB Games and probably pick up 3 pre-owned video games for 40-50 dollars and get perhaps 500+ hours of entertainment out of the games if they're good.

Or...I can drop that 50 bucks on a PPV that is going to make my head hurt with bad booking and incessantly long matches that make me want to gouge my eyes out.

50 dollars in the entertainment world is a lot of money. You guys could come to three of my shows for 50 bucks and I won't insult your intelligence or serve up horse shit either.



shandcraig said:


> Why do they have to wreck MJF by doing tacky wwe style segments. This comany is so much like wwe right now and that is a dangerous thing


Welcome to the dark side. 



3venflow said:


> Looking at the #AEWDynamite hashtag on Twitter during the show, people were a lot more complimentary about it than they are on here.
> 
> Except for the hardcore women's wrestling fans who are complaining about Britt vs. Swole being on the buy-in instead of the main show.


Yeah, the hashtag is the hardcore AEW fans and the 700-800 thousand who will watch and love everything they do. Nobody denies that there are a large group of people just like RelivingTheShadow who will say anything AEW serves up is awesome just like there are people out there who shout from the rooftops that McDonald's is the best restaurant of all time and nothing can compete.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was also surprised it was a bad show. Expected way more.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You can not like this show and think it was awful. It wasn't the best to me either. However, the show had build and story progression to virtually every match that we will see on Saturday. To not buy something over 1 week and discount the other 7 weeks before it is very narrow minded thinking and just a little dumb in my opinion.


This I agree and disagree on. The level of fans folk like us are on already know whether or not they're going to buy a card long before a go home show. So folk places like a go home show is the reason they aren't buying can't really be taken serious. 

Now I do believe for more casual viewers that go home shows and pre-shows matter to some degree. Just from being a MMA fan if you look at the pre-shows for PPVs, most companies more often than not try to put their best foot forward. Typically a MMA preshow for a PPV will be booked in a way that on paper if everything goes well folk on the fringe might just be like "hey that was awesome, I'mma go ahead and pay for that PPV". 




> If you want me to be completely honest, heart on my sleeve? I believe that to some wrestling fans, In order for a show to be great for them or 'the best ever' they've got to 'release' several times during it.
> 
> So they're critiques of good or bad I don't put stock into.


This I also agree with. I think in general once people decide they're not a big fan of something they judge it extra harshly. Not wrestling related, but I'll give a personal music example. I had to end up having a great time at a Kanye West concert (my friend bought floor tickets for the St. Pablo tour) to realize that he had more music I knew word by word and liked, than I recognized lol. I spent my high school years and early 20s hating on him hard. But at the concert he did 31 songs throughout his catalog and The Life of Pablo and only 3 were songs I didn't like. Because I didn't see all his albums as master pieces like his biggest fans, I in turn undervalued them as if they were mud lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did we figure out exactly what a "Tooth and Nail" match is? Do they plan on telling us?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Did we figure out exactly what a "Tooth and Nail" match is? Do they plan on telling us?


Check Britt Baker's social media. She'll probably post it there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Check Britt Baker's social media. She'll probably post it there.


I forgot, the announcements come on social media and their random personal YouTube shows, not their TV show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Did we figure out exactly what a "Tooth and Nail" match is? Do they plan on telling us?


It sounded like the match was taking place in a dentists office.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> It sounded like the match was taking place in a dentists office.


Is it next to a Home Depot? Is that where the nail comes in? So confusing.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> Is it next to a Home Depot? Is that where the nail comes in? So confusing.


I have no idea where the nail comes in. I thought it was a fight in a dentist office until they named it tooth and nail. Maybe Big Swole works at a nail salon on her days off?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Average show I probably would have disliked but Omega/Hangman/FTR promo was very very good. I liked Youngbucks acting heelish. 8 man tag was Okay. Best Friends vs PnP was good.

No DO or update on Cody, Cody has been one of the hottest act and he wont be at AO? That would be weird.

Battle Royale brawl could have been mistaken for the battle royale itself, it was too long. 

MJF beatdown kind of saved the mainevent for me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I have no idea where the nail comes in. I thought it was a fight in a dentist office until they named it tooth and nail. Maybe Big Swole works at a nail salon on her days off?


I thought that too. I assumed it was a fingernail but this is the poster:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Excalibur is back. Was he ever punished for saying the N-Word or was that just swept under the rug? Where is dramatic Tony with his "How could I look my black football players and black wrestlers in the eyes after hiring a racist?" speech? Hypocrite.
> 
> I don't really follow AEW much anymore but why give away Best Friends Vs PNP on free TV? If you're going to build it for god knows how long why not put it on PPV and try to pop a buyrate?
> 
> ...


Serena deeb is an awesome talent so that didn't bother me. She's been killing it in shimmer and I wouldn't mind her being signed to help train up the green chicks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Serena deeb is an awesome talent so that didn't bother me. She's been killing it in shimmer and I wouldn't mind her being signed to help train up the green chicks


I do not think we are saying she is not talented. At least for me, I wanted them to introduce Thunder Rosa, the person most of the audience does not know, in a dominant almost squash match since she has a match with their champ Saturday. She needed a strong debut to look like a threat. They picked the wrong opponent.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I do not think we are saying she is not talented. At least for me, I wanted them to introduce Thunder Rosa, the person most of the audience does not know, in a dominant almost squash match since she has a match with their champ Saturday. She needed a strong debut to look like a threat. They picked the wrong opponent.


I'm not arguing that. Just saying as stupid as it was I'm glad someone of her calibre was given another opportunity on TV and she should absolutely be signed. I'd be saying the same if cheerleader Melissa or mephisto or even hamada was available for use.

But yes she should have wrecked velvet or one of the blond chicks who appear on dark


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Excalibur is back. Was he ever punished for saying the N-Word or was that just swept under the rug? Where is dramatic Tony with his "How could I look my black football players and black wrestlers in the eyes after hiring a racist?" speech? Hypocrite.
> 
> I don't really follow AEW much anymore but why give away Best Friends Vs PNP on free TV? If you're going to build it for god knows how long why not put it on PPV and try to pop a buyrate?
> 
> ...


I have been complaining about their inability to put on any kind of Fallout show since Dynamite premiered. They are missing very obvious opportunities where people are BEGGING to be hooked by the show, and they almost ALWAYS take their foot off the gas.

And I say that as someone who didn’t particularly think this was a terrible Go Home Show as it progressed the stories I am invested in, but I say it as someone who knows they could have done so much more with this show.


----------



## Vitamin R (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> You can't tell me thats not a nice ass bro
> View attachment 90703
> 
> 
> Sure its not Kiera Hogan big or Bayley big, but its a pretty nice ass imo.


Those 3 women have nice asses. But they are no Maria when it comes to modern wrestling butts.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

This was a really bad episode, everything felt forced and everyone on a mic botched left and right. Dont want to tell all the bad things, so I do tell the good things:

Hangman and Omega minus FTR botching the mic and screaming 300 times the same things
MJF

Very strange attempt of pushing the PPV, but with that being said I expect 980k viewership.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

How last minute booking is lucha express vs young bucks. WHY is this happening? It should’ve been PNP vs BFs

Jericho dresses like he’s going through a midlife crisis

OC is just too good.

I’m surprised Janella didn’t get much offense in. 

They sold me on that battle royal. But the brawl went on for too long.

main event was trash and went on too long

Good show overall.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Some thoughts on the show:

- Excalibur is back. Not that I missed him when he was gone.

- So, is Bryce Remsburg the ref that botches all the counts? Since that spot in the opening tag bout looked bad. Jeez. Was sure that was a 3 count for Best Friends.

- Omega did quite good in his first AEW in ring interview in, I think, ever.

- A more serious and focused Young Bucks is good to see. A refreshing change of pace.

- Poor Sammy having to buy time during the picture-in-picture break to help sell the match with Matt Hardy. Who is only staring at Sammy like he's Sting in the rafters throughout the break only to chant "delete!" when the break ends. Don’t know who produced that, but it should have been done better.

- Not sure why Janela did what he did with his hair, but whatever. He was here to be squashed by Jericho, which happened.

- That brawl with the casino battle royal participants was good. Seemed more like a segment that should have closed the show though.

- So, AEW did manage to bring in one member from the Straight Edge Society after all. And a proper luchadora too. About time.

- Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb was a quality match, period. And was the best women`s match since Shida vs Ford from Fyter Fest. More of this please, AEW. Maybe the NWA is better for AEW than realized, since it forced AEW to step up their game and get a women wrestler from the US that is actually good instead of green.

- The Big Swole segment was not good. Like Baker`s sneak attack part was good, but the pizza delivery scene seemed badly acted. Since everyone saw a sneak attack from Baker coming, including Swole. Which makes me wonder why she did not turn around and try to counter it? Plus the use of food in a fight is a WWE trademark. And yet another gimmick match for the PPV this Saturday. Really? And AEW doesn't even explain the rules aside from Swole showing up where Baker works. So is it a cinematic match in a dental office or what?

- So, do we have WWE-like segments in AEW because it’s Moxley, and that’s what he’s used to doing on tv? Or is that just how AEW would prefer to book the AEW world title picture? Since we had a good and serious promo from Moxley earlier in the evening, but then had a comedy match in the main event. Just saying, it would not have been so bad to see Moxley and Wardlow lock up instead, even if it resulted in a DQ victory for Mox to protect Wardlow. And is there a bit of foreshadowing as to another element of MJF's character tonight, due to the aggression show and threats made? In any case, a world title match featuring two undefeated stars should feel like a much bigger deal. I swear, both the AEW tag team and AEW women’s championship matches feel like bigger deals than the world title match.

Some say tonight’s show was bad. No, just the WWE parts of the show. Even the Orange Cassidy segments weren’t terrible.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Some thoughts on the show:
> 
> - Excalibur is back. Not that I missed him when he was gone.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Scathing description of Moxley.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> Some thoughts on the show:
> 
> - Excalibur is back. Not that I missed him when he was gone.
> 
> ...


Because everything we know about wrestling tells us mjf will lose - now Tony could flip that on its head....


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ouch. Scathing description of Moxley.


Well, AEW doesn’t seem to be producing Moxley right.

As an audience, we know he can do CZW. And NJPW. A brief, albeit forgotten run, in TNA. And we are aware of his untapped potential during his time in WWE. So, he has range in terms of what he can do. 

Why are his talents being used in a way to promote WWE-like segments? He’s the world champion. His segment should be among the most talked about in the company. His stuff with Jericho earlier in the year was great. Even that brawl with Cage in the parking lot was great. Is anyone going to be talking about Moxley's match from the lawyer years from now. The difference between that match and those segments earlier in the year was that those segments were pro wrestling. This match was sports entertainment nonsense. On a go home show to help hype up one of AEW's biggest shows of the year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> How last minute booking is lucha express vs young bucks. WHY is this happening? It should’ve been PNP vs BFs
> 
> Jericho dresses like he’s going through a midlife crisis
> 
> ...


bucks v JE out of nowhere is a bad call

except.... with heely bucks, there is something maybe happening? Cementing their dark outlook?

now... if bucks turn..... how does that tie into Kenny / Hangman


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not the best episode but still sound ... but a crappy Dynamite is still better then every other option ... kind of like a crappy Star Wars movie is still better than other movies ... actually wrestling fans are a bit like Star Wars fans ... they like to crap on what they love...


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The show sucked donkey balls, which means the ratings are going to be through the roof.

All Out should be good but long af, like 3.5 - 4 hours.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bucks v JE out of nowhere is a bad call
> 
> except.... with heely bucks, there is something maybe happening? Cementing their dark outlook?
> 
> now... if bucks turn..... how does that tie into Kenny / Hangman


Bucks costing Hangman the match like he did and then after the confusion Omega and Bucks triple superkicking Hangman. Hangman is out, Elite is dissolved. Heel Golden Elite (minus Ibushi) runs AEW.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bucks v JE out of nowhere is a bad call
> 
> except.... with heely bucks, there is something maybe happening? Cementing their dark outlook?
> 
> now... if bucks turn..... how does that tie into Kenny / Hangman


Last minute booking after literally 3 months to build. WWE can be excused with their almost weekly PPV, but AEW have no excuse.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Was an ok show, first match was shit gotta say, was all over the place. Liked Jericho v Janela, good match. FTR finally revealed there true heel side which was sweet, tbh im thinking this way either they win or hangman and kenny do but omega turns on hangman after the win, along with the bucks thus the elite turns heel together, just with the way the walked out yday and usualky pose etc. Cage and archer squared up which i popped at loud earlier thjs morning before 6am, then i skipped thunder rosas match as well she doesn't obtrest me, shida for the win i think. Mox v the goof lawyer was ok, but MJF sadistic side came out again, which leads me to belive he ain't winning on sat.

6.5/10.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Last minute booking after literally 3 months to build. WWE can be excused with their almost weekly PPV, but AEW have no excuse.


well, i mean the match booking is ‘last minute’ - but the build isn’t as you say

to be fair - they could’ve done whatever they needed to do in the Kenny / Hangman match without the JE match

but i’ll take the match

would have preferred Allin / Starks - but i digress


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

So.....

Apparently, Tony was in England attending to Fulham business and Cody was off filming for Steven Amell's show last night. Kenny, Matt and Nick were the ones in charge.

If you want to shit on that now........

Have at it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i mean the match booking is ‘last minute’ - but the build isn’t as you say
> 
> to be fair - they could’ve done whatever they needed to do in the Kenny / Hangman match without the JE match
> 
> ...


I think FTW vs Darby will take us to Christmas. I hope they don’t fuck it up.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The


optikk sucks said:


> Last minute booking after literally 3 months to build. WWE can be excused with their almost weekly PPV, but AEW have no excuse.


The very fact that the bucks who are evp's of aew have had to resort to last minute booking for them to be on all out in a match speaks volumes that this company needs a fucking competent booker/writer. Also typical aew nepotism that a random heatless match like Jurassic Express vs the bucks gets a spot on all out but pnp vs best friends feud gets shafted with having to make do with having their match on dynamite


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> and the announce team went down the shitter because Excalibur returned this week.He sounds so stupid


Agreed I can’t stand that racist moron


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So.....
> 
> Apparently, Tony was in England attending to Fulham business and Cody was off filming for Steven Amell's show last night. Kenny, Matt and Nick were the ones in charge.
> 
> ...


lol

should be good


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I just watched the Janela/Jericho segment. Can someone (Preferably one of the guys who think AEW can do no wrong) explain the following to me please?

1. Why is Jericho dominating Janela and smashing him when not even Archer could dominate him despite being bigger, stronger, younger and tougher than Jericho?

2. Why would Orange Cassidy not jump in for Joey Janela? Jericho bloodies a fellow babyface and Cassidy sits there like he's afraid to get involved but when Jericho rips the Cassidy shirt oooh look out it's go time.

Random side note: Orange Cassidy is punching Jericho in the shoulder and it's clear as day. This is a guy people rated a 7-8/10 in ring.

3. Why is Sonny Kiss involved? Because he bloodied Joey? Holy shit did it look bad when this very feminine man came in and got the better of your biggest wrestling star. If I was a massive Jericho fan and saw that tonight I'd be done with him.

4. 160 pound Orange Cassidy got the better of 230-240 pound Jericho and 240-250 pound Hager with weak punches, a push and a tornado DDT. Both men got ran off by Cassidy who resembles a 16 year old school student. How does this make sense and who booked this shit?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just watched the Janela/Jericho segment. Can someone (Preferably one of the guys who think AEW can do no wrong) explain the following to me please?
> 
> 1. Why is Jericho dominating Janela and smashing him when not even Archer could dominate him despite being bigger, stronger, younger and tougher than Jericho?
> 
> ...


Those punches were just as bad as the Dark Order missed punches from months ago. Embarrassing as fuck


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So.....
> 
> Apparently, Tony was in England attending to Fulham business and Cody was off filming for Steven Amell's show last night. Kenny, Matt and Nick were the ones in charge.
> 
> ...


This actually helps explain all the production and timing issues. The Bucks/Kenny are creative guys, but they don't seem ready to produce a full show by themselves. This is where a guy like Bischoff would come in handy. Just someone who knows pacing and how to get segments in and out of commericals. All final decisions would still go through Tony, but someone needs to be getting the wrestlers, camera crew, etc in to position.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> The Bucks/Kenny are creative guys


Hah.

The same folks that created a stable dedicated to parodying the nWo? The inventors of The Dark Order (Evil wrestling cult, so creative!), the same guys who couldn't write one compelling or interesting women's story line and still can't?

They're not creative guys they shouldn't be in a creative position.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Prized Fighter said:


> This actually helps explain all the production and timing issues. The Bucks/Kenny are creative guys, but they don't seem ready to produce a full show by themselves. This is where a guy like Bischoff would come in handy. Just someone who knows pacing and how to get segments in and out of commericals. All final decisions would still go through Tony, but someone needs to be getting the wrestlers, camera crew, etc in to position.


they've probably got a lot of guys who could slip into this position. You're right in that Bucks and Kenny are creative. But someone backstage needs to step up, whether it's guys like Schiavone, JR etc.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So.....
> 
> Apparently, Tony was in England attending to Fulham business and Cody was off filming for Steven Amell's show last night. Kenny, Matt and Nick were the ones in charge.
> 
> ...


Is that the reason why Cody isn’t on TV? Because he’s got bigger things going on?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Loved Wardlow just staring at the world title the whole time MJF was beating down Moxley.

AEW does those little things very very well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MoxAsylum said:


> Agreed I can’t stand that racist moron


 that has nothing to do with his job. Its his ability,hes not an announcer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just watched the Janela/Jericho segment. Can someone (Preferably one of the guys who think AEW can do no wrong) explain the following to me please?
> 
> 1. Why is Jericho dominating Janela and smashing him when not even Archer could dominate him despite being bigger, stronger, younger and tougher than Jericho?
> 
> ...


Jericho would probably beat Archer

Also, IIRC Archer was kinda playing with Janela and could have finished him sooner than he did. Plus, I believe Janela is sort of steadily moving down the card, so he is worse now than he was a couple months ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Even Alvarez said it was the worst show of the year lol. But its obviously just AEW hate bots that don't get how go home shows work trolling WF.




Riiiight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who does Penta have in the corner at 44s in? Some DARK jobbers jumped the railings it seems and this guy was one of them but I can't place him and he had some size to him.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Pretty poor show, guess you will always get those but not great leading into a PPV
It's not wondering where an angle will go it's worrying how badly they will mess it up or go for the swerve
Too much WCW Russo or Ole Anderson at his worst about the current booking

Playboy Buddy Rose v Joey Janela was a hard watch


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

My only real comment is when they were doing the battle royal segment akin to a WWE go home to a Rumble, I thought they had asked someone to do their best Kevin Dunn impersonation, just scattershot on the cuts.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who does Penta have in the corner at 44s in? Some DARK jobbers jumped the railings it seems and this guy was one of them but I can't place him and he had some size to him.


griff garrison maybe? i can't tell
could've also been pillman jr


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I guess I'm the only one that liked last night's show lmao.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I guess I'm the only one that liked last night's show lmao.


i enjoyed it overall. it feels like a lot of people want to criticise for the sake of criticising.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I guess I'm the only one that liked last night's show lmao.


Wasn't the best show - still got me hyped for the PPV though which I guess is the aim.

Next week should be excellent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I guess I'm the only one that liked last night's show lmao.


i think i’m going to stop watching it live TBH

watching it from 1 to 3 in the morning is too much 

too tired to proper enjoy it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301570522178826242
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't AEW's last big show going to be the best show since the pandemic only for it to be the worst thing ever?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wasn't AEW's last big show going to be the best show since the pandemic only for it to be the worst thing ever?


I really enjoyed Double or Nothing*. Stadium Stampede match was a little much for me but I think most people were very positive on it. . However, I do think the PPV delivered overall.

Unless you are talking about Fyter Fest, which I agree was disappointing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Zapato said:


> My only real comment is when they were doing the battle royal segment akin to a WWE go home to a Rumble, I thought they had asked someone to do their best Kevin Dunn impersonation, just scattershot on the cuts.


My thoughts exactly. It had all the bad ear marks of one of those shitty Rumble build up segments.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> All Out better be


I almost didn't recognize Kenny Omega with the short hair.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I really enjoyed Double or Nothing*. Stadium Stampede match was a little much for me but I think most people were very positive on it. . However, I do think the PPV delivered overall.
> 
> Unless you are talking about Fyter Fest, which I agree was disappointing.


Yeah, confident it was FF that he proclaimed would be awesome.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

If Big Swole's eyes were set any further apart she'd look like Mothra.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> My thoughts exactly. It had all the bad ear marks of one of those shitty Rumble build up segments.


I think the worst part about it is this is what they turned the awesome Darby Allin/Ricky Starks build into.

It's like they made a last minute decision to get everyone on the card. Hopefully, one of these two at least wins the battle royale


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This comment is going to seem random, but Wardlow really needs to change his finisher. So much of that move's impact comes from how the opponent takes it, and 98% of the time, it ends up looking sloppy and unimpactful as all hell. It would be fine as something in his basic moveset, as it would fit with him being able to toss his opponents around like a ragdoll, but they cannot go forward with the F10 as his finisher; it comes across so awkward seeing people sell being knocked out cold after falling six feet onto their knees time and time again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> This comment is going to seem random, but Wardlow really needs to change his finisher. So much of that move's impact comes from how the opponent takes it, and 98% of the time, it ends up looking sloppy and unimpactful as all hell. It would be fine as something in his basic moveset, as it would fit with him being able to toss his opponents around like a ragdoll, but they cannot go forward with the F10 as his finisher; it comes across so awkward seeing people sell being knocked out cold after falling six feet onto their knees time and time again.


Agreed, it would be a good set up for his real finisher, but not his actual finisher. Lesnar's looks so much better because he drops down with his opponent, Wardlow kind of just tosses them and hopes that the impact is loud when they hit the mat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> This comment is going to seem random, but Wardlow really needs to change his finisher. So much of that move's impact comes from how the opponent takes it, and 98% of the time, it ends up looking sloppy and unimpactful as all hell. It would be fine as something in his basic moveset, as it would fit with him being able to toss his opponents around like a ragdoll, but they cannot go forward with the F10 as his finisher; it comes across so awkward seeing people sell being knocked out cold after falling six feet onto their knees time and time again.


knee to the face in the corner is his real finisher now, isn’t it?

it should be


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> This comment is going to seem random, but Wardlow really needs to change his finisher. So much of that move's impact comes from how the opponent takes it, and 98% of the time, it ends up looking sloppy and unimpactful as all hell. It would be fine as something in his basic moveset, as it would fit with him being able to toss his opponents around like a ragdoll, but they cannot go forward with the F10 as his finisher; it comes across so awkward seeing people sell being knocked out cold after falling six feet onto their knees time and time again.


It's too try hard to outdo Lesnar's F-5 and looks like shit. The corner knee* he's also used has looked great some times. 

*Where his opponent is standing on the second rope and he grabs them by the neck like a choke slam and leans them out so they're like at 45 degree lean and then drops them as he knees them in the fase as they fall.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

*Adam Page*
FTR-Page/Kenny segment. Is it just me or it's weird to see FTR turning on Page this soon? I know they want to have the title and want to hurt his convidence but would it not have been better for them trying to lure him in as an ally for him join their group? Not only that but they could always have tried making him realise that he is with them, they won't let him down but he needs to show one more thing to prove he is with them so maybe he would turn on Kenny during the match to give them the titles.

*Young Bucks*
Thought 8 Men match started well with the Bucks looking pretty intense but again it degenerates into a spot fest, flippy shit and choregraphy. Never fails. With all their agility, if the Bucks should just stay this intense like they were for the first half, they would be something to watch.

*Kaz*
Speaking of this match again, Kaz was off the hook, would love if this guy would have a run in singles. As a solid midcarder(if only the TNT title was a midcard strap, that would be perfect for someone like that)

*Thunder Rosa*
my gal Thunder Rosa of course had the best match but I really think it was a misfire. In the NWA she was basically booked as a single female Road Warrior going over everybody and scaring them and that is not what we got here. She BARELY beat this other wrestler. Another AEW recurrent problem, always have to have competitive matches. Don't they get it, you have to make her look like a monster cause that's how you show she is a threat to the AEW women title. Seems like the NWA know more what they are doing.



Dizzie said:


> The very fact that the bucks who are evp's of aew have had to resort to last minute booking for them to be on all out in a match speaks volumes that this company needs a fucking competent booker/writer. Also typical aew nepotism that a random heatless match like Jurassic Express vs the bucks gets a spot on all out but pnp vs best friends feud gets shafted with having to make do with having their match on dynamite


Good point, your post makes sense. But that BF/P&P feud sucks. So I'm not bent out of shape about it? Less Chuck Taylor on TV in big matches is fine by me.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Watched a whole Dynamite episode for the first time in a long time and it’s definitely a lot worse than it was when Jericho was champion in my opinion (talking about that period rather than just the world title picture).

Meaningless tag matches? Jericho against Janela to further a feud with Orange Cassidy? I guess at least Jericho buried Janela rather than going 50/50 with him. And Moxley v. Zack Ryder’s podcast buddy as the main event? The main event!?

I’m sure it’s not like this every week but this episode wasn’t very good. If it’s consistent with the level of regular Dynamite shows then wow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> Watched a whole Dynamite episode for the first time in a long time and it’s definitely a lot worse than it was when Jericho was champion in my opinion (talking about that period rather than just the world title picture).
> 
> Meaningless tag matches? Jericho against Janela to further a feud with Orange Cassidy? I guess at least Jericho buried Janela rather than going 50/50 with him. And Moxley v. Zack Ryder’s podcast buddy as the main event? The main event!?
> 
> I’m sure it’s not like this every week but this episode wasn’t very good. If it’s consistent with the level of regular Dynamite shows then wow.


The Saturday Dynamite was really fucking good, last week's was ok and this week's was a contender for worst Dynamite yet. There was one episode immediately after Covid where Kenny Omega and Michael Nakazawa had a homoerotic comedy tag match that will be hard to top as worst Dynamite


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> *Adam Page*
> FTR-Page/Kenny segment. Is it just me or it's weird to see FTR turning on Page this soon? I know they want to have the title and want to hurt his convidence but would it not have been better for them trying to lure him in as an ally for him join their group? Not only that but they could always have tried making him realise that he is with them, they won't let him down but he needs to show one more thing to prove he is with them so maybe he would turn on Kenny during the match to give them the titles.
> 
> *Young Bucks*
> ...


Your point about FTR and Adam Page is one reason why I can actually see Kenny and Hangman retaining the titles.

It is obviously unlikely and probably best that they drop the titles, but this story has so much nuance that there is absolutely a path that LOGICALLY sees them bringing their “A game” and winning again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Something I meant to ask, what was the hand singals FTR and Tully kept throwing up in their backstage promo? They had 3 fingers raised, middle finger down.

Am I going too far down the rabbit hole in presuming that to mean that “The Fourth” has not unveiled himself yet? Or is that just an FTR thing that I have missed by not watching NXT? Any clue, @LifeInCattleClass or @Hitman1987? Others..?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Something I meant to ask, what was the hand singals FTR and Tully kept throwing up in their backstage promo? They had 3 fingers raised, middle finger down.
> 
> Am I going too far down the rabbit hole in presuming that to mean that “The Fourth” has not unveiled himself yet? Or is that just an FTR thing that I have missed by not watching NXT? Any clue, @LifeInCattleClass or @Hitman1987? Others..?


I haven’t ever watched NXT either so not sure if it’s a pre AEW FTR thing but I did notice that Tully came back out later in the show with Shawn Spears so it could be referencing the 3 members so far (FTR and Spears). Or it could just be a reference to FTR and tully as there’s 3 of them. 

I’d be surprised if Shawn Spears was a horseman at this point though as since he retweeted Cody’s horseman tweet he has literally spent all his time on dark.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Your point about FTR and Adam Page is one reason why I can actually see Kenny and Hangman retaining the titles.
> 
> It is obviously unlikely and probably best that they drop the titles, but this story has so much nuance that there is absolutely a path that LOGICALLY sees them bringing their “A game” and winning again.


I think FTR are gonna get the straps but It might be a good idea for Page/Omega to keep them because it would be too obvious. That is the problem with FTR showing their cards and hoping that Page's lack of confidence might hurt the opposition. That is why swerves works and why I think they should have tried instead to make Page do one more thing for them and make them win. But I would not be shocked if it's Omega that cost his team the belts instead of Page. We have to think where is Page's rage should be aimed at after this match, FTR or Omega. I hope Omega doesn't turn on Page and side with FTR, it would be not only cliche but devoided of logic. Saying something like "Omega was with FTR all along!".



bdon said:


> Something I meant to ask, what was the hand singals FTR and Tully kept throwing up in their backstage promo? They had 3 fingers raised, middle finger down.
> 
> Am I going too far down the rabbit hole in presuming that to mean that “The Fourth” has not unveiled himself yet? Or is that just an FTR thing that I have missed by not watching NXT? Any clue, @LifeInCattleClass or @Hitman1987? Others..?


This reminded me a lot of Fourtune's hand signal from TNA. They were four guys but instead of doing four fingers in the traditional sense, the thumb would be up and the second finger would be down. But like you said it might be something to mean that there's one member yet to be revealed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Something I meant to ask, what was the hand singals FTR and Tully kept throwing up in their backstage promo? They had 3 fingers raised, middle finger down.
> 
> Am I going too far down the rabbit hole in presuming that to mean that “The Fourth” has not unveiled himself yet? Or is that just an FTR thing that I have missed by not watching NXT? Any clue, @LifeInCattleClass or @Hitman1987? Others..?


Cody is down and out. He is the fourth member.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Something I meant to ask, what was the hand singals FTR and Tully kept throwing up in their backstage promo? They had 3 fingers raised, middle finger down.
> 
> Am I going too far down the rabbit hole in presuming that to mean that “The Fourth” has not unveiled himself yet? Or is that just an FTR thing that I have missed by not watching NXT? Any clue, @LifeInCattleClass or @Hitman1987? Others..?


Two in the pink and one in the stink


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I think FTR are gonna get the straps but It might be a good idea for Page/Omega to keep them because it would be too obvious. That is the problem with FTR showing their cards and hoping that Page's lack of confidence might hurt the opposition. That is why swerves works and why I think they should have tried instead to make Page do one more thing for them and make them win. But I would not be shocked if it's Omega that cost his team the belts instead of Page. We have to think where is Page's rage should be aimed at after this match, FTR or Omega. I hope Omega doesn't turn on Page and side with FTR, it would be not only cliche but devoided of logic. Saying something like "Omega was with FTR all along!".
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me a lot of Fourtune's hand signal from TNA. They were four guys but instead of doing four fingers in the traditional sense, the thumb would be up and the second finger would be down. But like you said it might be something to mean that there's one member yet to be revealed.


Such a fascinating story. So layered and nuanced. Feels completely organic.

Such great shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Two in the pink and one in the stink


Only if she’s laying on her stomach lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

why are they using full gear again ? maybe just because its going to be another covid ppv so whatever. but the name seems pointless. i thought it made sense the first time because it was like aew is finally in full gear. at this point its generic


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well that was certainly a, mixed bag show.

I know Big Swole vs. Sr. Britt wil be divisive, but I enjoyed it. It was dumb, but a fun kind of dumb. Also the finish was creative.

Young Bucks vs. Jurassic Express was really good. YB work so well as heels and they made Jungle Boy look so sympathetic tonight.

The Battle Royale was, fun but a bit sloppy. Sydal debuting and immediately botching made me feel bad for him, but also laugh my ass off. Also the finish, wasn't great either imo. But still, Darby is super-over, Eddie looked good throughout, and I won't complain about Archer winning.

Matt vs. Sammy was, a disaster. And Tony Khan is going to have some seriously explaining to do as to why he let that match continue.

Shida vs. Thunder Rosa was awesome. Both women looked great and they actually made me think Rosa might win for awhile there. I'd love to see AEW and NWA do a deal to allow more crossovers like this in the future.

The tag title match was also great, and hopefully this leads to the Kenny/Page split.

So I guess Colt is the weak link of the DO. Makes sense, also Scorpio is a star in the making. But wow, JR was creepy when it came to Anna Jay.

The ME was really good, and the right man won. MJF is definitely a future champ, just not tonight.

Overall, a show with really high highs, and cringey lows.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Asuka842 said:


> Well that was certainly a, mixed bag show.
> 
> I know Big Swole vs. Sr. Britt wil be divisive, but I enjoyed it. It was dumb, but a fun kind of dumb. Also the finish was creative.
> 
> ...


After the show he said that it was him who asked the ref to stop the match then he send the doc and the doc after checking Matt with a concussion protocole said that he was able to continu so they rushed to the ending.

Also you said it was mixed bag but when i read your post it's like "well of the 3 hours of the show i liked 2h45min" (i know it lasted longer than 3hours)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

When is the Dynamite 1 year anniversary?
Could see that being a Mox/MJF rematch


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> When is the Dynamite 1 year anniversary?
> Could see that being a Mox/MJF rematch


30 of september or 7 of october.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jericho & Hager v Janela & Kiss in a no DQ tag match added


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Jericho & Hager v Janela & Kiss in a no DQ tag match added


Jeez. What the fok is wrong with Khan and Jericho?
At this point I don't even care if he's still around.

How about Jericho doing the job to actually marketable, talented wrestlers, like, I dunno - JB, MJF, Archer, Darby, Hangman, etc.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> Jeez. What the fok is wrong with Khan and Jericho?
> At this point I don't even care if he's still around.
> 
> *How about Jericho doing the *job to actually marketable, talented wrestlers, like, I dunno - JB, MJF, Archer, Darby, Hangman, etc.


Who said he's going to job ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Jericho & Hager v Janela & Kiss in a no DQ tag match added


Oh lord, Jericho is a big fan of Sonny's so I think we know where this might be going.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Jericho & Hager v Janela & Kiss in a no DQ tag match added


This kind of stuff makes the crazy conspiracy theory that Jericho is being paid by Vince at least seem plausible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho wants to feud with Sonny? Why? Hopefully its a one and done that leads to his next angle. If not, then I think Jericho needs to take a break until next year.

He's bringing the quality of the product down I hate to say it. To me, OC/Jericho has been the only low point of the show. Everything else I have loved. OC was forgivable given how popular he is, but if he's gonna do a full blown feud with Kiss, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Oh lord, Jericho is a big fan of Sonny's so I think we know where this might be going.


Yep and I don't mind actually


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Alex Reynolds looks like Kyle Mooney when he smiles

i just wanted to put that out there for people to realise


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - we have the Stone Cold of our generation!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303319919161991170


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - we have the Stone Cold of our generation!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303319919161991170


Much closer to this:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho is not going to feud with or job to Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela. Jericho destroyed Janela last week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Jericho is not going to feud with or job to Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela. Jericho destroyed Janela last week.


Famous last words.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Much closer to this:
> 
> View attachment 90867


you and your son look amazing in the family photo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you and your son look amazing in the family photo


As does Brodie and his.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> As does Brodie and his.


Brodie doesn’t have a son

he has 2 daughters and 3 cats + a hamster

it is known


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Brodie doesn’t have a son
> 
> he has 2 daughters and 3 cats + a hamster
> 
> it is known


Then someone should alert that child's parents that he is hanging out in a cult.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Then someone should alert that child's parents that he is hanging out in a cult.


He’s 29!!


----------



## Dice Morgan (Apr 26, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Jericho is not going to feud with or job to Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela. Jericho destroyed Janela last week.


Jericho said on his Saturday Night Special podcast after the PPV , his run with Orange Cssidy is done. We will see the beginnings of his next feud on Wednesday. God I hope its not with either of these two, .Janela and Kiss should be on Drk or not at all.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - we have the Stone Cold of our generation!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303319919161991170


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Kiss and Janela part of Dynamite and potentially feuding with Jericho is making me physically sick.

Man TK truly has lost the plot.

So will be a shit show looks like.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dice Morgan said:


> Jericho said on his Saturday Night Special podcast after the PPV , his run with Orange Cssidy is done. We will see the beginnings of his next feud on Wednesday. God I hope its not with either of these two, .Janela and Kiss should be on Drk or not at all.


I think it's very rare that a feud starts with a match.

For example, when the OC/Jericho feud started, Jericho was preparing for a different match. (Jurassic Express I think?)

I think Hager might feud with Sonny Kiss because they did an angle at All Out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Could someone start a thread for tomorrow's show?

Also, no one has been talking about Kip's best man. Who will it be? Havoc is gone isn't he? Could it be a new British wrestler or maybe new tag partner for Kip?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Could someone start a thread for tomorrow's show?
> 
> Also, no one has been talking about Kip's best man. Who will it be? Havoc is gone isn't he? Could it be a new British wrestler or maybe new tag partner for Kip?


No one has been talking about it because no one cares about Kip.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Could someone start a thread for tomorrow's show?
> 
> Also, no one has been talking about Kip's best man. Who will it be? Havoc is gone isn't he? Could it be a new British wrestler or maybe new tag partner for Kip?


TBH my prediction was that Penelope was gonna be Kip's best man


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Could someone start a thread for tomorrow's show?
> 
> Also, no one has been talking about Kip's best man. Who will it be? Havoc is gone isn't he? Could it be a new British wrestler or maybe new tag partner for Kip?


Could be Sammy Guevara. They're buds it seems from Sammy's vlogs.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

For those saying Jericho isn’t going to feud with Sonny, don’t forget how many of you said that Orange Cassidy vs Pac wasn’t bad, because it wasn’t like he was feuding with Jericho.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> No one has been talking about it because no one cares about Kip.


Indeed

Jesus Christ himself could be Kip's best man and no one would give a single fuck because Kip's involved.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Indeed
> 
> Jesus Christ himself could be Kip's best man and no one would give a single fuck because Kip's involved.


Careful now, Jesus Cosplay has a win in AEW so that could happen.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lucha Bros vs Jurassic Express is going to be fire


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303423214861930496


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Matt Hardy will also be speaking tomorrow night.

show looking to be of a decent standard


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley is speaking, MJF most likely, and maybe Archer

I doubt Kenny Omega will be there to sell the fact that he’s pissed at the Elite but I’m expecting Hangman and FTR


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Moxley is speaking, MJF most likely, and maybe Archer
> 
> I doubt Kenny Omega will be there to sell the fact that he’s pissed at the Elite but I’m expecting Hangman and FTR


FTR to beat down Hangman?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Where is this weeks thread?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Im sure Jericho is planning to put over trash like Janela and Kiss.

Because in AEW everyone needs to be a star.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


> Jeez. What the fok is wrong with Khan and Jericho?
> At this point I don't even care if he's still around.
> 
> How about Jericho doing the job to actually marketable, talented wrestlers, like, I dunno - JB, MJF, Archer, Darby, Hangman, etc.


I said it months ago, I'll say it here again.

*They don't know what they're doing. *Even basics such as card structure and television formatting aren't done properly in AEW



Lheurch said:


> Famous last words.


Yup, this is how it'll be 12 weeks from now:

"It's not like he's feuding with OC"

"It's not like OC beat him"

"Okay, OC beat him once but it's not like OC will win the feud"

"Okay, OC won the feud but it wasn't like he pinned Jericho twice"

"Jericho is wrestling Sonny Kiss but it's not like they'll feud"

"Okay, they're feuding and Kiss is competitive with Jericho but at least Jericho won"

"Jericho lost to Sonny Kiss but at least it wasn't clean. He only lost due to Joey Janela interference"

"Jericho lost clean to Sonny but at least he didn't pin Jericho twice"

"Look, Jericho is wrestling Marko Stunt but it's not like they'll feud..."

And so on...





3venflow said:


> Also, no one has been talking about Kip's best man. Who will it be? Havoc is gone isn't he? Could it be a new British wrestler or maybe new tag partner for Kip?


I can hardly maintain my excitement.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup, I remember the domino effect with OC.
> 
> "It's not like he's feuding with OC"
> 
> ...


Things posted on another forum:

"Save the actual straight matches for big occasions, like he's Lesnar or the Undertaker."

"honestly I think the secondary belt is a little beneath OC right now"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Things posted on another forum:
> 
> "Save the actual straight matches for big occasions, like he's Lesnar or the Undertaker."
> 
> "honestly I think the secondary belt is a little beneath OC right now"


Haha, on that same forum I saw a guy say that he was into the idea of Cassidy being TNT Champion but he wasn't sure how they could have OC beat Brodie.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Please Jericho, make a favour to yourself and don´t feud with Sonny Trash Kiss.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Could someone start a thread for tomorrow's show?





Erik. said:


> Where is this weeks thread?


It's up.









09/09 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Fallout from All Out







www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Things posted on another forum:
> 
> "Save the actual straight matches for big occasions, like he's Lesnar or the Undertaker."
> 
> *"honestly I think the secondary belt is a little beneath OC right now"*


To be fair, they're right. The guy just beat the ex champ twice. He's world champ caliber. People need to show their actual faith and force a world title push. Unless they're scared of what would happen if he did, of course.


----------

